# Atalanta - Milan: 16 febbraio 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (10 Febbraio 2019)

Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.

Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Devil man (10 Febbraio 2019)

Questa sarà tosta


----------



## bmb (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Voglio vedere qualche osso avversario saltare per aria.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Questa è importantissima


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

Partita assolutamente decisiva, da giocare col coltello tra i denti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2019)

Partita che rischia di valere una stagione, l'Atalanta è arrembante, corre a 1000 e attacca con tantissimi uomini, se non reggeremo il ritmo non ce la faremo mai


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ennesimo match point. Prevedo un pareggio.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Tostissima, ma ho visto l'Atalanta un po' in calo in queste ultime due partite. Risultato incerto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Febbraio 2019)

Puntuale partita decisiva: si cagano addosso. MA TE MA TI CO.

Comunque è su DAZN sono già nervoso


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Febbraio 2019)

E' un scontro diretto a tutti gli effetti, partita assolutamente da vincere, sia per la classifica generale, che per quella sugli scontri diretti.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2019)

Un bel pari ci starebbe, probabilmente si perderebbe il quarto posto, ma avendo affrontato già Napoli, Roma e Atalanta sulle prime cinque gare. Partire con 9 punti su 15 è media da CL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

peccato beccarli adesso che sono in forma... dovrebbero calare avendo iniziato a luglio.

su zapata avrei voluto zapata 

sugli esterni inutile... vorrei contropiedisti perchè ci schiacceranno. ma ci saranno sempre i soliti 2 lenti.

inter-samp
genoa-lazio
roma-bologna

il pareggio non sarebbe male ma andremmo 6i probabilmente.


----------



## Mc-Milan (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un bel pari ci starebbe, probabilmente si perderebbe il quarto posto, ma avendo affrontato già Napoli, Roma e Atalanta sulle prime cinque gare. Partire con 9 punti su 15 è media da CL.



Concordo Jino sicuramente non compromette nulla..poi le romane hanno anche l impegno europeo che logora parecchio..curioso di vedere l atteggiamento dei nostri sul campo!Forza Milan


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Questa può essere veramente super decisiva e... andrebbe vinta. Un pareggio non servirebbe quasi a nulla (se non giusto a tenerli dietro).
Vincendo resteremmo quarti e con empoli, sassuolo e chievo come prossimi avversari (in mezzo abbiamo la lazio in coppa) prima del derby.
Concentratevi ragazzi! Ce la possiamo fare a sbancare bergamo!


----------



## Mc-Milan (10 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> peccato beccarli adesso che sono in forma... dovrebbero calare avendo iniziato a luglio.
> 
> su zapata avrei voluto zapata
> 
> ...



Ahimè si loro sono lanciatissimi..però siamo diventati tosti anche noi..non è facile affrontarci a viso aperto..il pareggio non sarebbe male una vittoria ci darebbe una sponta enprme anche in termini di consapevolezza


----------



## Casnop (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Partita chiave del nostro girone di ritorno, l'Atalanta, delle dirette concorrenti, è quella con cui rischiamo, non vincendo, di non avere un saldo favorevole di risultati per la classifica avulsa, che potrebbe risultare decisiva a fine stagione, stante il 2-2 dell'andata. Vi è anche l'Inter, che affronteremo però nel derby casalingo. Dovremo e vorremo dunque tentare di vincere, per rimediare. Possibile: l'Atalanta gioca, specie in casa, con grande pressione offensiva, molto fisica, alzando il baricentro e talvolta scoprendo il settore difensivo nei soliti punti vulnerabili di questo 352, dietro le mezzali e gli esterni di centrocampo. Ci prepariamo in ogni caso ad una grande partita difensiva, lunga, dura e costante, ed a contrattacchi veloci, a campo aperto, proprio in quelle zone di campo, dove la rapidità e la destrezza di Piatek potrebbero fare la differenza, come nel caso del Napoli in Coppa Italia, in situazioni analoghe. La squadra sta dimostrando di non temere più queste partite, e di saperle affrontare con personalità e sicurezza, ora però deve dimostrare di saperle anche vincere. Ci attendiamo risposte importanti, Rino.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Difesa e Piatek sono le uniche armi che abbiamo. Coraggio ragazzi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> peccato beccarli adesso che sono in forma... dovrebbero calare avendo iniziato a luglio.
> 
> su zapata avrei voluto zapata
> 
> ...



Vero, ma la Giornata dopo c è il derby di Roma


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Partita chiave del nostro girone di ritorno, l'Atalanta, delle dirette concorrenti, è quella con cui rischiamo, non vincendo, di non avere un saldo favorevole di risultati per la classifica avulsa, che potrebbe risultare decisiva a fine stagione, stante il 2-2 dell'andata. Vi è anche l'Inter, che affronteremo però nel derby casalingo. Dovremo e vorremo dunque tentare di vincere, per rimediare. Possibile: l'Atalanta gioca, specie in casa, con grande pressione offensiva, molto fisica, alzando il baricentro e talvolta scoprendo il settore difensivo nei soliti punti vulnerabili di questo 352, dietro le mezzali e gli esterni di centrocampo. Ci prepariamo in ogni caso ad una grande partita difensiva, lunga, dura e costante, ed a contrattacchi veloci, a campo aperto, proprio in quelle zone di campo, dove la rapidità e la destrezza di Piatek potrebbero fare la differenza, come nel caso del Napoli in Coppa Italia, in situazioni analoghe. La squadra sta dimostrando di non temere più queste partite, e di saperle affrontare con personalità e sicurezza, ora però deve dimostrare di saperle anche vincere. Ci attendiamo risposte importanti, Rino.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Difesa e Piatek sono le uniche armi che abbiamo. Coraggio ragazzi.



Nessuna grande ci distrugge, l' Atalanta ne ha viste abbastanza anche ieri contro la SPAL

Sarà durissima, ma non partiamo certo sfavoriti, secondo me.


----------



## overlord (11 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Questa può essere veramente super decisiva e... andrebbe vinta. Un pareggio non servirebbe quasi a nulla (se non giusto a tenerli dietro).
> Vincendo resteremmo quarti e con empoli, sassuolo e chievo come prossimi avversari (in mezzo abbiamo la lazio in coppa) prima del derby.
> Concentratevi ragazzi! Ce la possiamo fare a sbancare bergamo!



Infatti.
Secondo me questa è la gara della svolta. Va vinta a tutti i costi.
15 punti nelle prossime 5 e siamo in champions. Forza!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo match point. Prevedo un pareggio.



Anche io e forse non sarebbe nemmeno così negativo come risultato, ma dobbiamo mettercela tutta per portarla a casa. Poi è da troppo che non battiamo l'Atalanta!


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2019)

Partita difficile, non sarà facile vincere contro questa atalanta....speriamo bene


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Considerato il calendario, andrebbe bene anche un pareggiotto. 

Ma se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità, bisogna vincere. Vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerato il calendario, andrebbe bene anche un pareggiotto.
> 
> Ma se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità, bisogna vincere. Vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere.



almeno provarci..vedremo l'atteggiamento..non si deve andare lì a fare gli splendidi ma nemmeno palesare che il pari ci va bene..

Oltretutto non concordo ci vada bene, perché ci troveremmo poi a dover rincorrere di nuovo il quarto posto e avremmo ancora l'atalanta a ridosso..serve un piccolo strappo..l'abbiamo fallito a Roma, non va fallito anche a Bergamo (campo comunque duro, sia chiaro..se vinciamo lì.....)


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Ho visto un pò della partita dell'atalanta ieri e non l'ho vista brillantissima, ha concesso tanto.
Piccola considerazione sul campo : ieri era indecente, davvero difficile giocare a calcio su un campo cosi.
Mi auguro per sabato sera la situazione sia migliore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Dobbiamo fare un goal in + di loro 
perché questa volta la porta inviolata c e la scordiamo 
attaccano in troppi.. sono forti nel gioco da fermo (nostro tallone d achille) 
Zapata nn lo fermano con le buone.. qnd dobbiamo puntare a fare un gol in +


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto un pò della partita dell'atalanta ieri e non l'ho vista brillantissima, ha concesso tanto.
> Piccola considerazione sul campo : ieri era indecente, davvero difficile giocare a calcio su un campo cosi.
> Mi auguro per sabato sera la situazione sia migliore.



anche x la pioggia 
la fine della Spal nella seconda parte della partita 
stanchezza 
e campo + favorevole x i tecnici


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Febbraio 2019)

Bisogna secondo me fare come ha fatto il Napoli... tenere duro e non concedere nulla... e poi vincerla con i cambi. Loro sono forti ma la panchina è corta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Anche io e forse non sarebbe nemmeno così negativo come risultato, ma dobbiamo mettercela tutta per portarla a casa. Poi è da troppo che non battiamo l'Atalanta!



Dai, due vittorie di fila vorrei vederle ogni tanto. Sennò restiamo nella mediocrità.


----------



## Aron (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...




Le uniche certezze di questa partita sono due: Calhanoglu e Calabria titolari


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerato il calendario, andrebbe bene anche un pareggiotto.
> 
> Ma se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità, bisogna vincere. Vincere, vincere, vincere, vincere.



.


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



partita difficilissima. Potrebbe essere il crocevia della stagione. 3 punti a Bergamo sarebbero un segnale importantissimo in ottica 3-4 posto, una sconfitta invece ci farebbe scendere probabilmente al 7°

non ci dobbiamo accontentare del pari. Voglio doppietta di bum bum Piatek e i 3 punti


----------



## Comic Sans (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Questa sarà davvero dif-fi-ci-lis-si-ma. Il bello è che, anche stavolta, non può bastare un pareggio. La classifica non ce lo permette.


----------



## overlord (11 Febbraio 2019)

Dai Krzysztof un po' di ottimismo.

Siamo in forma fisicamente, arriviamo da un buon periodo in cui abbiamo affrontato Napoli x2 Roma Melme di torino e non abbiamo mai dimostrato inferiorità. Stiamo prendendo pochi gol.
A Bergamo si può vincere se entrano 11 leoni in campo. Siamo superiori Krzysztof!
Vinciamo domenica e al derby mettiamo la freccia e salutiamo.


----------



## Zenos (11 Febbraio 2019)

Se pensa di farla franca con il suo catenaccio prenderemo una vangata sui denti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se pensa di farla franca con il suo catenaccio prenderemo una vangata sui denti.



le vangate sui denti le prendiamo se prestiamo il fianco alle ripartenze.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Di solito ste partite le prepariamo bene.
Speriamo sia così anche questa volta.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Febbraio 2019)

Forza!!! Vincere sarebbe importantissimo!!!


----------



## shevchampions (11 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Milan, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 16 febbraio 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Atleti Azzurri d'Italia di Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Bella partita! 

Ho avuto modo di vedere giocare l'Atalanta ultimamente con la Roma, Juve, Cagliari e Spal. Sappiamo tutti che è una squadra fisicamente dominante, e che sfrutta l'ampiezza molto bene. Però, devo dire che a livello tecnico non c'è partita. Siamo nettamente più forti. Ringhio la imposterà sulla difensiva, giustamente, ricordo che la Roma gliene ha fatti 3 così. In questo modo avremo più possibilità di vittoria di loro: se difendi compatto a linee corte (magari scalando bene coi terzini, non come ieri sera) diventano sterili.

Punto a loro favore i calci piazzati e i cross dalla loro destra offensiva: Calabria e Musacchio potrebbero essere facilmente sovrastati. 

Pronostico: vittoria.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare un goal in + di loro
> perché questa volta la porta inviolata c e la scordiamo
> attaccano in troppi.. sono forti nel gioco da fermo (nostro tallone d achille)
> Zapata nn lo fermano con le buone.. qnd dobbiamo puntare a fare un gol in +



Attaccano in tanti e a testa bassa, se la prepariamo bene avremo tanto campo in cui inserirci perché loro sono la classica squadra che in Nba farebbe tanti possessi, giocano su tanti possessi e tante occasioni, dipende sempre da come impatti sul match, se gli fai vedere che li temi te ne mandano 7 alla volta, se resisti bene e contrattacchi li stronchi.
Noi invece siamo una squadra che quando il punteggio rimane basso è temibilissima e può battere tutte, ma è tipico di quelle squadre che prediligono la fase difensiva.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Febbraio 2019)

Facesse giocare conti così può fare il gol dellex come kessie..

Comunque lè quote danno atalanta 2 milan 3,75 ..sinceramente me l'aspettavo più alta la quota dei bergamaschi..


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Febbraio 2019)

non c'e' partita...


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2019)

*Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*



Ahahahahaha e niente, fa già ridere cosi.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*



Probabili formazioni da Sky


----------



## Gas (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



Solita formazione che poi è anche la miglire possibile. Solo Cahla potrebbe lasciar spazio a qualcun altro.


----------



## Devil man (14 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Solita formazione che poi è anche la miglire possibile. Solo Cahla potrebbe lasciar spazio a qualcun altro.



si può anche dire al momento unica formazione possible...


----------



## Kaketto (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*



Maresca e orsato quarto uomo e var.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] DEVI quotare


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solita formazione, solita dimostrazione di ignoranza tattica di gattuso. questo non la capisce che i giocatori a disposizione sono 20 e non 11



Che formazione dovrebbe fare? Cala mi sembra abbia dato segni di risveglio, calabria in gran forma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Che formazione dovrebbe fare? Cala mi sembra abbia dato segni di risveglio, calabria in gran forma...



quel che non mi piace è che spreme sempre e solo i soliti 11 e non valorizza la panchina. non adatta mai la squadra all'avversario.

in particolare con l'atalanta avrei messo borinie forse anche castillejo


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Febbraio 2019)

Sabato sera mi imbuco con mio fratello nelle tribune di Bergamo...speriamo in una bella vittoria! Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quel che non mi piace è che spreme sempre e solo i soliti 11 e non valorizza la panchina. non adatta mai la squadra all'avversario.
> 
> in particolare con l'atalanta avrei messo borinie forse anche castillejo



Si capisco, ma ora che calah si sta riprendendo lo togli?


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky





666psycho ha scritto:


> Che formazione dovrebbe fare? Cala mi sembra abbia dato segni di risveglio, calabria in gran forma...



Come formazione base va bene questa, non ci sono alternative. Spero nella ripresa di vedere qualche cambio prima del 70esimo, ad esempio Samuo o Conti per Chala o Suso, a seconda dell'andamento della partita.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solita formazione, solita dimostrazione di ignoranza tattica di gattuso. questo non la capisce che i giocatori a disposizione sono 20 e non 11



Solo la Juve ed in minima parte la Roma possono permettersi cambi ad ogni match. 
Gasperini gioca sempre con gli stessi, alternando al massimo un centrale o i terzini sinistri rarissime volte.


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2019)

partita che se viene vinta è una vera svolta per il proseguo della stagione ... imho.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Solo la Juve ed in minima parte la Roma possono permettersi cambi ad ogni match.
> Gasperini gioca sempre con gli stessi, alternando al massimo un centrale o i terzini sinistri rarissime volte.



perchè lui gioca ad imporre sempre il suo gioco.. noi giochiamo più a subirlo, quindi a mio prere devi adattarti di più agli avversari.
poi oh, la rosa dell'atalanta è quello che è... 
ma poi sono caratteristiche degli allenatori.. guarda ancelotti e sarri con la stessa rosa, la gestione è diversa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Si capisco, ma ora che calah si sta riprendendo lo togli?



io non l'ho visto in ripresa, ho visto una squadraccia contro di noi che gli ha lasciato molto più spazio e lui si è mangiato l'impossibile.
poi un minimo di turnover lo dovrebbero fare tutti perchè per un panchinaro è importante ogni tanto sentirsi chiamare in causa. senza contare che così perdono valore.

staremo a vedere


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Si capisco, ma ora che calah si sta riprendendo lo togli?



Boh, io aspetterei prima di parlare di un "recuperato" Calhanoglu. Anche con il Cagliari tolto quel guizzo all'inizio e poco altro ha fatto più o meno la solita prestazione. Comunque siamo 4 e ha sempre giocato, finché siamo li il mister faccia quello che vuole. Castillejo dall'inizio ha quasi sempre fatto pena quindi visto anche il gioco che vuole fare continui a tenere il turco.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*



Comunque Pasqua è quello del 3-0 Atalanta-Gobbi, speriamo non gli porti bene... In ogni caso è uno dal cartellino abbastanza facile.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh, io aspetterei prima di parlare di un "recuperato" Calhanoglu. Anche con il Cagliari tolto quel guizzo all'inizio e poco altro ha fatto più o meno la solita prestazione. Comunque siamo 4 e ha sempre giocato, finché siamo li il mister faccia quello che vuole. Castillejo dall'inizio ha quasi sempre fatto pena quindi visto anche il gioco che vuole fare continui a tenere il turco.



non ho detto che si è ripreso, ma che si sta riprendendo...forse.. ha cmq dato segni di vita che non è male  io spero ancora di poterlo recuperare, ci serve.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh, io aspetterei prima di parlare di un "recuperato" Calhanoglu. Anche con il Cagliari tolto quel guizzo all'inizio e poco altro ha fatto più o meno la solita prestazione. Comunque siamo 4 e ha sempre giocato, finché siamo li il mister faccia quello che vuole. Castillejo dall'inizio ha quasi sempre fatto pena quindi visto anche il gioco che vuole fare continui a tenere il turco.



Casti non ha fatto così male a Roma, ha fatto male in Grecia ma là nessuno ha fatto bene. Poi a proposito di "balistica" ha già fatto due gran gol, Hakan zero nonostante abbia giocato sempre.
La formazione è paradossalmente la migliore per il gioco che vuole Gattuso, cioè una fascia sinistra inoffensiva a parte Paqueta.
Faccio notare a proposito che spesso le nostre mezzali si sovrappongono alle 'ali' che rimangono esterne e arretrate, sia in fase di non possesso formando una prima linea difensiva con Piatek in mezzo e in fase offensiva con inserimenti piuttosto centrali. Castillejo probabilmente non ha ancora recepito queste direttive.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Pasqua per Atalanta - Milan.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2019)

se segna solo Piatek mi sembra proibitivo assai pensare di vincere questa partita


----------



## Aron (15 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni da Sky



_Ogni giorno la gazzella si sveglia, e sa che dovrà correre più del leone.
Ogni giorno il leone si sveglia, e sa che dovrà correre più della gazzella.
Ogni giorno il milanista si sveglia, e sa che Calhanoglu sarà titolare._


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2019)

Formazioni secondo Mediaset


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Per stasera sono legittimamente preoccupato.
Questi in casa hanno battuto agevolmente la Lazio, hanno rifilato 3 pere alla Juventus e alla Roma e 4 all'Inter...


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per stasera sono legittimamente preoccupato.
> Questi in casa hanno battuto agevolmente la Lazio, hanno rifilato 3 pere alla Juventus e alla Roma e 4 all'Inter...



Fai bene ad esserlo. Ma sinceramente questo mi rende ottimista. L'atalanta le vincesse tutte sarebbe da scudetto ed invece alterna prestazioni ottime a prestazioni modeste. Con un po' di fortuna prenderanno sottogamba questo impegno o magari ci arrivano un attimo appagati o sottotono...
Parlo di loro e non di noi perché comunque siamo una squadra sicuramente solida, ma il nostro salto di qualità arriverà solo quando la squadra sarà costruita in maniera completa. Con il calcio di adesso non ti puoi permettere di giocare monofascia...


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Oggi dobbiamo vincere raga!!!!!!


----------



## IlMusagete (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Mi aspetto un ritmo asfissiante dei bergamaschi nei primi 20/25 minuti, dobbiamo essere bravi a stare sul pezzo fin da subito altrimenti credo sarà una serata nera; invece penso che se a fine primo tempo siamo ancora sullo 0 a 0 potremmo anche vincerla nella ripresa.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni secondo Mediaset



Palombino, Castagna, Romolo e Remo Freuler, Atebò... solo un grande allenatore può far sembrare questi scappati di casa una squadra di calcio temibile per il Milan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

mi rifiuto di avere paura di una squadra che schiera certi nomi


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi rifiuto di avere paura di una squadra che schiera certi nomi



Si ma ragazzi, guardate bene la partita stasera, perchè l'Atalanta ha tanti giocatori assurdamente sottostimati. Hateboer e DeRoon su tutti, ma anche Gosens e Mancini. Il Pasalic che qui molti rivolevano fa panchina da loro, Ilicic ha dovuto sudarselo un posto di titolare. Bisogna cercare di essere un pò meno presuntuosi e capire che l'Atalanta attuale, Gasperini o non Gasperini, ha un organico di buon livello, superiore alla Fiorentina per esempio.


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Palombino, Castagna, Romolo e Remo Freuler, Atebò... solo un grande allenatore può far sembrare questi scappati di casa una squadra di calcio temibile per il Milan...



Se li schierassimo noi "quei brocchi" via di preghiere per mandarli via in pieno stile Montolivo-Bertolacci.
Invece il loro allenatore li fa rendere. 

Io non comprerei mai un giocatore di Gasperini. Il rischio che sia dopato dal collettivo e troppo alto.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera sono ad un compleanno, guardo la partita dal telefonino e senza audio, una tristezza ma che mi riporta quasi ai tempi delle partite alla radio... stiamo uniti che la sfanghiamo, perché questo è insieme allo Stadium e al San Paolo il campo più difficile della serie A....


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Ufficiali

ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



Conti perennemente ostracizzato...bah


----------



## evangel33 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



Penso che tutti sappiamo come si svolgerà la partita: noi in trincea, loro sempre sulla nostra metàcampo. Palla lunga e mandiamo Piatek alla battaglia.
Voglio essere smentito. Voglio un Milan coraggioso che non abbia paura! Voglio i 3 punti sennò si mette male, sconfitta o pareggio che sia. Ma se vinciamo, svoltiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi, guardate bene la partita stasera, perchè l'Atalanta ha tanti giocatori assurdamente sottostimati. Hateboer e DeRoon su tutti, ma anche Gosens e Mancini. Il Pasalic che qui molti rivolevano fa panchina da loro, Ilicic ha dovuto sudarselo un posto di titolare. Bisogna cercare di essere un pò meno presuntuosi e capire che l'Atalanta attuale, Gasperini o non Gasperini, ha un organico di buon livello, superiore alla Fiorentina per esempio.



sottostimati.. bo.. forse...


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Penso che tutti sappiamo come si svolgerà la partita: noi in trincea, loro sempre sulla nostra metàcampo. Palla lunga e mandiamo Piatek alla battaglia.
> Voglio essere smentito. Voglio un Milan coraggioso che non abbia paura! Voglio i 3 punti sennò si mette male, sconfitta o pareggio che sia. Ma se vinciamo, svoltiamo.



Vado controcorrente... questa è una partita da trincea. Proprio per come gioca l'Atalanta. Serve non sbagliare, e colpire. E' una squadra brutta, un piccolo Atletico. Poi contro il Chievo (preso a caso) si va a dominare (vabbè passatemi il termine.. ahah). Ah, si deve vincere...

Su Conti, vista la sua recente ricaduta, non lo schiererei neanche io in partenza oggi. Deve fare minutaggio e non in una partita molto fisica come questa.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire. ma anche a sto giro è morta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io firmerei per un pari. Questa atalanta soprattutto in casa macina gioco ed è dominante fisicamente. Ci vuole una partita di trincea.. e sfruttare le occasioni che inevitabilmente ci lasceranno.
> La roma aspettando e punendoli in contropiede si era portata sul 3-0. Poi con una difesa decente avrebbero tenuto...



D'accordo su tutto ma niente pari. E' la partita perfetta per il salto di qualità. Battere l'Atalanta, impresa neanche proibitiva come anche io la faccio sembrare, vorrebbe dire vincere uno scontro diretto e, con il discorso dell'eliminazione pesante della juve, un'iniezione di fiducia non da poco...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> .Io firmerei per un pari. Questa atalanta soprattutto in casa macina gioco ed è dominante fisicamente. Ci vuole una partita di trincea.. e sfruttare le occasioni che inevitabilmente ci lasceranno.
> La roma aspettando e punendoli in contropiede si era portata sul 3-0. Poi con una difesa decente avrebbero tenuto...



io firmerei per una partita giocata con criterio. se da qua a maggio giochi con criterio arrivi 3o


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera secondo me è una delle partite più importanti degli ultimi anni, giochiamo uno scontro diretto per il quarto posto contro una squadra arrembante, se andiamo a chiuderci in difesa come a Roma finirà male. È importante anche per l'atteggiamento, è ora di tirare fuori gli attributi nelle partite fondamentali come questa


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Febbraio 2019)

Esco a cena con la ragazza, torna dopo 2 settimane di assenza. Stasera. 

Avrei preferito vederla domani.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



Se si mettesse male voglio vedere conti e cutrone dentro subito, non che come al solito aspetta l'ottantesimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Esco a cena con la ragazza, torna dopo 2 settimane di assenza. Stasera.
> 
> Avrei preferito vederla domani.



dai retta ad un vecchio saggio . 

esci a cena e cerca di non pensare alla partita. guarda il risultato alla fine. se avrà vinto festeggia alla grande e se avrà perso festeggia per dimenticare.

se pareggia........ festeggia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi rifiuto di avere paura di una squadra che schiera certi nomi



non c'è ne uno triste...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai retta ad un vecchio saggio .
> 
> esci a cena e cerca di non pensare alla partita. guarda il risultato alla fine. se avrà vinto festeggia alla grande e se avrà perso festeggia per dimenticare.
> 
> se pareggia........ festeggia.



Ho capito, festeggio in ogni caso


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ATALANTA (3-4-2-1): Berisha; Toloi, Palomino, Djimsiti; Hateboer, De Roon, Freuler, Castagne; Ilicic, Gomez; Zapata.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà; Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu.*



Non ho capito la scelta di Djimsiti, boh meglio per noi. Dobbiamo cercare di fargli prendere subito un cartellino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Spero nel + 3 e credo che ci sarà il primo goal di testa di Piatek


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma solo a me la qualità delle immagini DAZN è pessima?


----------



## malos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dai ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto fa schifo Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ci sanno portando un po’ troppo a spasso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sembra Real contro Valladolid


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tatticamnte mi sembra messa in maniera ineccepibile l’atalanta

Coprono in maniera perfetta gli spazi e danno sempre alternative ai compagni


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo entrati in campo col pannolone...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che palle sto Kessie


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che ciabattate


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piedi di melma


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che ciuccio kessie


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mammamia che bestia ignorante Kessie


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma dai Kessiè....almeno inquadrare la porta!!!
Te l'eri preparato benissimo....cavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Solito tiro ignorante di Kessie


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie piede di velluto


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

kessie non ha proprio coordinazione 
peccato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

E figuriamoci


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mabasta con sto qua


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

E quando segna questo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

COsa ha sbagliato sto scemo


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Com'era la storia? Col milan arrivo poco lucido sotto porta? Sarà ma per me ha i piedi a banana


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Abbattetelo


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma come si fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessié..niente. Forza fisica senza cervello


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma come si fa?????
A due metri dalla porta...tutto solo....ma noooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie è tragicomico.


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Eh si kessie ha proprio margini di miglioramento si vede mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Al posto giusto nel momento giusto la persona sbagliata


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

Incursione di Kessie "Lascialo! Lascialo tirare a quello! Visto? Tira fuori."


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma non si può provare Conti interno destro?


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il giorno che Kessie se ne andrà sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Miro (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo giocando relativamente bene però.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

occasioni che poi si pagano


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

E la gente non vuole 40 M per Kessie. Se riusciamo a venderlo facciamo un colpo pazzesco. Questo non ne vale 5 M di che è la cifra per cui è stato venduto Kucka.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Anche Baka che piedi... poi mi dicono perché non facciamo gioco spumeggiante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Su DAZN hanno appena detto che abbiamo segnato solo 1 gol di testa in campionato.

Un dato francamente incredibile visto i giocatori che abbiamo.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessiè. Due occasioni, zero risultati. Imbarazzante, di piede e di testa.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Osservatore Tottenham: "Capo, sto rientrando.."
Chief: "Ma come? Non era alla partita?"
Osservatore T.: "Sono a posto così..."


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma hanno messo le scarpe al contrario che continuiamo a fare sti passaggi da serie c?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che cane sto De Roon


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma con quale coraggio Dumbo De Roon protesta?


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ilicic con un'altra testa sarebbe un fuoriclasse


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque questi di testa non ce ne fanno vedere una...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Malissimo RR


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

ritmi alti per i nostri standard


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek è forte davvero...avessimo altri giocatori come lui (e probabilmente un mister con gioco diverso) passeggeremmo stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Come al solito i nostri esterni offensivi inutili in entrambe le fasi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna santa, sto RR non é un giocatore. Troppo goffo


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, sto RR non é un giocatore. Troppo goffo



Sembra stia per cadere ad ogni cosa che fa.

Sara lo stile dell’ubriaco traslato nel calcio


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come al solito i nostri esterni offensivi inutili in entrambe le fasi



susola sua giocata della partita l'ha fatta. adesso non la vede più è troppo lontanodalla porta


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

e ma se kessie fa pena è colpa di hakan, se suso fa pena è colpa di hakan


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come al solito i nostri esterni offensivi inutili in entrambe le fasi



Come al solito contro squadre che giocano con intensità sulle fasce. Il nostro 4-5-1 gattusiano resta schiacciato indietro con 2 giocatori che non sanno difendere e non hanno nemmeno il passo per andarsene in ripartenza nel caso.
Ecco perché se proprio si vuole tenere Ringhio almeno una fascia deve avere un "contropiedista"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

91° : Chalanoglu in carrozzina insegue la carota di Gattuso


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma suso da quanti mesi non salta l'uomo?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Se il turco continua a stare male, sicuro che entra Borini.


----------



## Miro (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso ammazza ogni contropiede.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Era palese il giallo immediato


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso ammonito per un non fallo inutile


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

suso il solito idiota, lasciaci in 10 anche stavolta genio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo dei giocatori troppo ignoranti. Che ignoranza incredibile


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso diffidato, finalmente ce lo leviamo di torno per una partita. In questo periodo è inutile.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Col fisico che c'ha Kessie che casca cosi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Come al solito l’arbitraggio è a favore di chi fa più casino: il fallo di Suso non è mai giallo, figurarsi se al 25esimo ed è il primo fallo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

ammonizione ridicola per Suso


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

come dicevo, a presentarsi così "umili", tutte le decisionimezze e mezze te le da contro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Come al solito contro squadre che giocano con intensità sulle fasce. Il nostro 4-5-1 gattusiano resta schiacciato indietro con 2 giocatori che non sanno difendere e non hanno nemmeno il passo per andarsene in ripartenza nel caso.
> Ecco perché se proprio si vuole tenere Ringhio almeno una fascia deve avere un "contropiedista"



Infatti ogni volta che c'e un po di spazio in avanti c'e solo il povero Piatek senza alcun aiuta. Il turco e Suso sono bloccati dietro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek cambia le pistole


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek trattenuto in area


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

I cross di Rodriguez peggio di cio che si vede nelle classe amatoriali


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Boh.. diamo sempre l'aria che quando abbiamo il pallone non sappiamo cosa fare e dunque ognuno scarica il peso ad un altro..Paqueta a parte


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Un replay non esiste?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

I grandi cross di Ritardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finita


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Eccallà la papera...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Maccosa


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Eccolo....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tatticamente siamo messi in campo come un Chievo qualsiasi con interpreti individualmenti piu forti, che pero perdono le loro qualita stando in campo cosi.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Addio


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bel patatrac di Rodriguez e Calhanoglu


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che paperona..


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sto cesso di Ilicic deve sempre fare Maradona contro di noi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Come si fa a cadere come dei polli alle finte di Ilicic che sa solo giocare col sinistro


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2019)

Chi già dalla conferenza del giorno prima mostra di avere paura e giocare per il pareggio, è giusto che perda.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ci sta. Gattuso ci ha messi in campo per fare un catenaccio assurdo. Mentalita da perdente schifoso.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

6 milioni


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

L'inutilità di Clha, la pochezza di RR e il mancato miracolo di Donnarumma...1-0 facile.
Ecco come si attacca...IMPARA CAPRA!!!


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Si sapeva che loro non avrebbero sbagliato.... Bella kessie


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

che coioni sti invasati atalantini, mamma mia se non li sopporto.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Ilicic deve sempre fare Maradona contro di noi



Scontato.

Mi aspetto il gol da 30 metri


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

E ora che si inventa Guardiola?


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Erano in sette in area nostra, ho detto tutto... Noi manco nei calci d'angolo siamo così tanti... Sempre più schifato da questo gioco da cagasotto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non può sempre fare miracoli Donnarumma. Ahhh ma la fase difensiva di Gattuso....


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

va be stavo per scrivere che era maturo. eccolo.
siamo un controsenso tattico.
meglio così la sofferenza è sempre troppa.

finalmente la scusa del 4o posto cadrà


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

E anche oggi il grande allenatore del record difensivo si sta facendo mangiare in testa a livello tattico.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Poi continuate a dirmi che Gasperini NON è da grande squadra. Ma leggetevi la sua rosa e guardate come sta giocando la sua squadra


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Se non altro adesso il catenaccio pensato da gattuso deve per forza venire meno...


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ora dobbiamo riprenderla, auguri! Difendiamo l'uno a zero?


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto così, siamo l'anti calcio ma c'è chi va ancora dietro a sto mediocre in panchina.
Ilicic vale 2 suso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ilicic è più forte di Suso e non da oggi


----------



## Igniorante (16 Febbraio 2019)

D'altra parte cosa si può pretendere da una squadra che gioca per il pareggio?
Grazie a Gattuso e al suo non gioco, e a quei brocchi di Rodriguez, Calabria, Suso e la turca.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

è giusto...quando l unico obiettivo è quello di non far espugnare il proprio bunker…

potete anche difenderlo ma non vedere che è un catenacciaro difensivista è assurdo per me..


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> 6 milioni



e c'è chi dice di aumentarlo a 7. robe da matti


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gasperini sta facendo la pupu in testa a Gattuso comunque eh...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bella reazione, siamo schiacciati nella nostra trequarti


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Per me perdiamo 3-0.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Niente da fare. Quando c'e da fare un salto di qualita, Gattuso prende paura e va per il suo catenaccio ridicolo che prontamente finisce male. Sempre la stessa storia.



Konrad ha scritto:


> Poi continuate a dirmi che Gasperini NON è da grande squadra. Ma leggetevi la sua rosa e guardate come sta giocando la sua squadra



Gasperini é bravo, ma Gattuso é un incapace.

Se vai a Bergamo a difendere in 10 con l'idea tattica di 'la buttiamo avanti e poi speriamo in Piatek' rischi grosso. Si sapeva.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ilicic è più forte di Suso e non da oggi



Non che ci voglia molto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Quando poi Suso ha voglia di fare una partita decente, non so almeno una ogni 6/7...
Appena il livello si alza questo sparisce.
Troppa roba l’Atalanta, per noi come per gli altri.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

La grande balistica del turco...


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

siamo imbarazzanti oggi, non possiamo avere possesso per 10 secondi!!!
Povero Piatek, non arriva niente!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Poi continuate a dirmi che Gasperini NON è da grande squadra. Ma leggetevi la sua rosa e guardate come sta giocando la sua squadra



Non lo è.

È perfetto a fare il fenomeno da provincia ma non credo possa funzionare in una piazza importante.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Ilicic deve sempre fare Maradona contro di noi


Purtroppo per noi è davvero forte. Questo cac.a in testa a uno come Chalanoglu


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

La solita turca. 0 gol. Titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Caganoglu non si smentisce mai

Piatek vs 5, ottime trame offensive


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

povero Hakan fa tenerezza….


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sta partita non la recupereremo mai


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Poi continuate a dirmi che Gasperini NON è da grande squadra. Ma leggetevi la sua rosa e guardate come sta giocando la sua squadra



Se Gattuso può allenare il Milan allora Gasperini può ambire a sedersi nella panchina del Real Madrid o del Brasile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia... In balia dell'Atalanta....


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo per fare un record per non passare la meta campo per 45 minuti.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fase offensiva da bassa serie B...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tutto come previsto purtroppo.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

RR sempre indietro!!!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che schifo Chalanoglu. E qualcuno ancora a difenderlo e dire che avesse giocato bene la scorsa partita


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma l'insirimento di Romagnolòi per entrare in Area ? tragicomico


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che vergogna...

Dovessimo andare in champions con questo "allenatore" finiremmo per eguagliare l'"impresa" dell'inter contro il Beer Sheva...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Calabria, il nostro laterale destro, e piu lento di Duvan Zapata. Ok.


----------



## Alfabri (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non c'è un minimo di compattezza, i giocatori stanno sempre a chilometri l'uno dall'altro


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Romagnoli ha fatto più inserimenti dei nostri esterni...


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Cmq da vendere sicuri sicuri sono Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Kessie e Suso.
Questi sono i upgrade importanti!


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

E cmq per me Paquetà é costretto a giocare col freno a mano tirato. Non si esprimerà mai al meglio col calabrese


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo troppi giocatori inadeguati, in primis Kessie, Suso e Calhanoglu. Il problema è che Gasperini con il gioco sa compensare, Gattuso sa solo fare catenaccio.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

secondo voi Gattuso lo fa entrare Conti oggi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fallo netto su Bakayoko.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> E cmq per me Paquetà é costretto a giocare col freno a mano tirato. Non si esprimerà mai al meglio col calabrese



Ho la stessa impressione.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Che vergogna...
> 
> Dovessimo andare in champions con questo "allenatore" finiremmo per eguagliare l'"impresa" dell'inter contro il Beer Sheva...



Peccato che è assolutamente inverosimile. Rendiamoci conto che ne vinciamo una, poi perdiamo/pareggiamo quella dopo. A breve ci ritroveremo nella nostra dimensione (7/8 posto).


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie e Chalanoglu sono da cedere quest'estate


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che palle sti tacchi però


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kessie è l'ignoranza fatta a calciatore. Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Rodriguez stava per lasciare da solo Gomez in area!


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

purtroppo come sempre giochiamo in otto


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ci anticipano SEMPRE


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Quanta superficialità


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ci stanno facendo a fette lì dietro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finita 3 a 0 per loro almeno


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo davvero in balia atalantina


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bergamo anche la juve ha faticato cit gattuso a fine partita


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Peccato che è assolutamente inverosimile. Rendiamoci conto che ne vinciamo una, poi perdiamo/pareggiamo quella dopo. A breve ci ritroveremo nella nostra dimensione (7/8 posto).



Ma inutile nascondersi, senza il passo falso iniziale delle romane e dell'atalanta, la posizione che ci spetta quella é 7/8...il 4 posto per noi é immeritato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

L’Atalanta è l’unica squadra che ha licenza di menare le gambe, insieme alla Juve.
Incredibile come gli arbitri siano sensibili agli urli dagli spalti di casa; gente strapagata e che dovrebbe essere la più competente e tecnica in circolazione che Invece ha paura manco fossimo in terza categoria con la gente che ti aspetta fuori.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Avete visto questa azione del Atalanta con cross di Ilicic per Zapata? Un azione di calcio studiata, una cosa che da noi non si vede da anni!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gol della madonna


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

madoooo che gol


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che mostro


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che fenomeno...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci stanno facendo a fette lì dietro



Eppure mi garantivano di una fase difensiva da record di Mr. Gattuso


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

A me le suolate di Paquetà iniziano a stufare. È anche vero che è sempre raddoppiato, che deve fare?


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooolllll

PIATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK

UNA SENTENZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

come godo melmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Finita 3 a 0 per loro almeno



Sì infatti


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Che goooooooolllllll

Piatek!*


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pum pum pum pum pum
Guidolin puó anche prenderselo nel deretano, lui e sti 45 minuti di elogi per l’Aalanta.


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che gol ha fatto? pazzesco


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che ***** di gol ha fatto Piatek?


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che cosa si è inventato?!?

LO ADORO


----------



## Kaw (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fenomeno!!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> E cmq per me Paquetà é costretto a giocare col freno a mano tirato. Non si esprimerà mai al meglio col calabrese



quotone, lo ha già castrato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che razza di bestia rara


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sto Piatek è un mostro ragazzi...


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

mamma che gol!


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2019)

No vabbè ma che gol di è inventato


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Caressa è una sentenza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

goal pazzesco !


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che finezza Piatek!


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fortuna che ha trovato sto gol pazzesco!


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gooooooooollllllllll!!!!!! Piatek!!!!!!!!! Che gol!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gol MERAVIGLIOSO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pazzesco, quello che deve fare un top player. Risolvere le partite da solo.

Questo mi sa proprio di fuoriclasse.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che gol...


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piontek!


----------



## Heaven (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non ho più parole per Piatek


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto il pari anche se loro hanno fatto un tiro un gol. Bisogna crederci


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il tiro e stato studiato benissimo, grande Piatek!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mostro Piatek. Mi sa che sono un bel po' in ritardo su dazn. Ho letto del gol qui un minuto prima


----------



## hiei87 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gesù Krzysztof


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che gol...

Creato nel nulla cosmico gattusiano...

Fenomeno!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma questo è una bestia dai.. Eliminate dal globo Caganoglu, Susy e Cessie, mettetegli qualcuno decente vicino

La base deve essere Paquetà, Baka, Piatek. Gli unici decenti del primo tempo tra l'altro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

La differenza tra le due squadre è abbastanza semplice: quando l'Atalanta attacca porta tutta la squadra nella nostra area di rigore, quando lo facciamo noi ne portiamo solo tre di cui due mongoli. Rattuso deve ringraziare il santo che ha davanti


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek di testa e di classe e' di una spanna sopra la media dei nostri giocatori
questo se continua cosi' in estate ce lo vengono a chiedere per 100/120 milioni


----------



## EmmePi (16 Febbraio 2019)

MAMMA MIA!

Che fortuna che il Pippita ha voluto andare dal paparino...


Comunque Sta partita impostata per il pareggio da gottuso mi fa paura................


----------



## Lucocco 2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dazn fa schifo


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

Primo tempo orrendo ma Piatek ci sta salvando. Dietro loro sono deboli ma noi abbiamo il baricentro di un chievo qualsiasi. Rino proprio non lo capisce che non abbiamo i giocatori in grado di ribaltare l'azione velocemente dalla difesa. Hakan e Suso già fanno fatica a fare gli esterni se poi gli chiedi di fare tutta la fascia aiuto...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non so che pensare.

Puzza troppo che ad ogni palla toccata vengano fuori ste robe... Speriamo non sia la tipica annata in cui ti viene tutto.

Ma le qualità sembra davvero averle


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

E Gattuso vuole difendere....speriamo che riusciamo ad mantenere un po la palla e fare qualcosa in attacco


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque un primo tempo inguardabile, sembra di rivedere la partita indecente contro la Roma, se continuiamo così l'Atalanta non ci metterà molto a tornare avanti


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non so che pensare.
> 
> Puzza troppo che ad ogni palla toccata vengano fuori ste robe... Speriamo non sia la tipica annata in cui ti viene tutto.
> 
> Ma le qualità sembra davvero averle



Speriamo veramente!


----------



## Victorss (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi io non dico niente ma questo qua è..bho.. incredibile.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dai che ci siamo. Serve un po' più coraggio. Peccato per quella dormita di gruppo e per la mira di Kessie.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque un primo tempo inguardabile, sembra di rivedere la partita indecente contro la Roma, se continuiamo così l'Atalanta non ci metterà molto a tornare avanti



Veramente anche loro hanno segnato con un tiro. Ai punti metiravamo noi, ma purtroppo davanti la porta ci si ritrova sempre Kessie.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non stavo leggendo il forum durante la gara, ma solo per me Donnarumma sul gol ha fatto una papera pazzesca?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Dazn fa schifo



Una tragedia.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

Solo Piatek...per il resto c'è solo da vergognarsi. Poi mi sarei anche rotto il c... di vedere il Milan giocare sempre in 8. Kessie, la turca e Fiorello...i soliti bidoni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fortuna che abbiamo Piatek. Un tiro, un gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bel primo tempo del Milan che se la gioca contro una forte Atalanta.


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che gol si é inventato... Senso della posizione e del gol da 10. Ed é proprio qui che mi incavolo, abbiamo uno degli attaccanti più forti della serie A e invece di fare gioco e servirli 20 palloni a partita lo lasciamo lì a vagare nella terra di nessuno. Meno male ottimizza al massimo l'unica mezza occasione che gli capitan. Anzi che si va a cercare direi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Purtroppo temo che ora si punterà al pareggino arroccandosi nel Fosso di Helm.

Speriamo che il pistolero non abbia esaurito le cartucce.


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ha giocato solo l'Atalanta ma siamo 1-1 e Kessie se ne era mangiato uno clamoroso tanto per mostrare che le individualità ce le abbiamo (Piatek pazzesco), il gioco però sta a zero. Speriamo che l'Atalanta si sia stancata.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Io questo brutto primo tempo del milan non l ho visto. Tra l altro se kessie non msngia un gol e mezzo....
Pero’ davvero ragazzi secondo me si è un po’ persa la misura nelle critiche a gattuso..


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Febbraio 2019)

metterei biglia al posto di chala


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Atalanta corre in modo assurdo, ha dominato il gioco, ma nel bilancio delle occasioni ne abbiamo avute di piú noi.

Se loro calano ce la giochiamo alla grande.

Se loro tengono gli stessi ritmi bravi loro. In Italia questi ritmi solo loro riescono a tenerli.
Sono una squadra di premier iscritta alla serie A.


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek idolo. Ma quanto forte è?


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek secondo me diventa anche più forte di Lewandowski

Il nostro problema è un altro. Ci mette l'anima in campo ma è anche molto ambizioso. Oggi il MIlan per lui è un passo importante per la sua carriera. Lo sarà anche domani?

Io spero di si...altrimenti lo si saluta al max nel giro di 2 anni.


----------



## Kaw (16 Febbraio 2019)

La differenza tra i due allenatori in questo primo tempo è stata imbarazzante.
E' mentalità, ma anche un'idea quella di giocare alti, di portare gli uomini in avanti, di attaccare da tutte le parti.
Gattuso non ha idea di come sviluppare una qualsivoglia azione offensiva, non è concepibile giocare così.
L'Atalanta porta 4-5 uomini in area eh, noi ne portiamo 3 nella trequarti se ci va bene.
Piatek ci ha salvato per ora, ma ho paura di vedere il secondo tempo


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ha giocato solo l'Atalanta ma siamo 1-1 e Kessie se ne era mangiato uno clamoroso tanto per mostrare che le individualità ce le abbiamo (Piatek pazzesco), il gioco però sta a zero. Speriamo che l'Atalanta si sia stancata.



Kessie si è mangiato due gol. Non esageriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo che ora si punterà al pareggino arroccandosi nel Fosso di Helm.
> 
> Speriamo che il pistolero non abbia esaurito le cartucce.



Eh si con la Turca versione Legolas e Gattuso versione Gimli


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma chi dice che abbiamo fatto schifo che partita ha visto ? 

Lo sapete vero che hanno perso TUTTI a Bergamo vero ?


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> La differenza tra i due allenatori in questo primo tempo è stata imbarazzante.
> E' mentalità, ma anche un'idea quella di giocare alti, di portare gli uomini in avanti, di attaccare da tutte le parti.
> Gattuso non ha idea di come sviluppare una qualsivoglia azione offensiva, non è concepibile giocare così.
> L'Atalanta porta 4-5 uomini in area eh, noi ne portiamo 3 nella trequarti se ci va bene.
> Piatek ci ha salvato per ora, ma ho paura di vedere il secondo tempo



Si ma abbiamo anche giocatori meno fisici, più lenti e con caratteristiche differenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

ringraziamo quel fenomeno la se siamo 1-1. 
adesso è il miglior giocatore del campionato. 

comunque arriverà il rigorino per l'atalanta. per forza. non puoi giocare così remissivo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi dice che abbiamo fatto schifo che partita ha visto ?
> 
> Lo sapete vero che hanno perso TUTTI a Bergamo vero ?



L'Atalanta ha tenuto in mano il gioco come previsto. Le occasioni le ha avute il Milan. Ma segna solo Piatek come previsto. Sono ancora favoriti loro. Ma non meritavano il vantaggio.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mi chiedo in che posizione di classifica saremmo se il Trippita non ci avesse fatto l'enorme favore di voler andare da papà Sarri...


----------



## David Drills (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque Ilicic che ci fa ancora a Bergamo? Uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati della storia del calcio, incredibile


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ha giocato solo l'Atalanta ma siamo 1-1 e Kessie se ne era mangiato uno clamoroso tanto per mostrare che le individualità ce le abbiamo (Piatek pazzesco), il gioco però sta a zero. Speriamo che l'Atalanta si sia stancata.


ho visto un'altra partita. Un po' in difficoltà sulla fascia destra, Calabria soffre e suso al solito rallenta molto l'azione. Il resto bene


----------



## malos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi dice che abbiamo fatto schifo che partita ha visto ?
> 
> Lo sapete vero che hanno perso TUTTI a Bergamo vero ?



Sono d'accordo, non abbiamo fatto una partita fenomenale ma certe critiche mi sembrano forzate. Poi oh anche a me non sta bene in linea generale il gioco di Gattuso ma stasera ha meno colpe del solito.


----------



## Casnop (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giusto il pari anche se loro hanno fatto un tiro un gol. Bisogna crederci


Sostanzialmente si. Nel conto delle occasioni vi è parità tra le due squadre. Il numero di Piatek tuttavia rischia di rompere seriamente la bilancia.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Io di solito concordo con il gioco troppo difensivo e non eccelso ma stasera ragazzi non si può fare molto di più. Abbiamo davanti la squadra più in forma della Serie A per distacco, nel loro stadio che fa paura per quanto spinge. Nemmeno la Juve sarebbe venuta qui ad attaccarli, figurarsi noi dai... un po’ di realismo, la rosa è quella che è! Siamo sempre attenti a quanto siamo “poca cosa” ma alziamo un attimo gli occhi e rendiamoci anche conto degli avversari formidabili di stasera. Hanno un’organizzazione spaventosa e propongono un gioco piuttosto complicato con una semplicità assurda. Per non parlare della forma fisica. Veramente un modello da imitare per certi aspetti.
E non dimentichiamo che Kessie si è mangiato due gol già fatti...


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che abbiamo Piatek. Un tiro, un gol.





Kaw ha scritto:


> La differenza tra i due allenatori in questo primo tempo è stata imbarazzante.
> E' mentalità, ma anche un'idea quella di giocare alti, di portare gli uomini in avanti, di attaccare da tutte le parti.
> Gattuso non ha idea di come sviluppare una qualsivoglia azione offensiva, non è concepibile giocare così.
> L'Atalanta porta 4-5 uomini in area eh, noi ne portiamo 3 nella trequarti se ci va bene.
> Piatek ci ha salvato per ora, ma ho paura di vedere il secondo tempo



Nell'azione del gol erano ben 7 giocatori in area nostra allucinante


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eh si con la Turca versione Legolas e Gattuso versione Gimli


questa non l'ho capita... Se calha fosse come legolas farebbe 5 gol a partita


----------



## Kaw (16 Febbraio 2019)

Spero calino un pò nel secondo tempo, sennò vedremo le streghe...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Malissimo Bakayoko sbaglia tutti i passaggi


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Comunque Ilicic che ci fa ancora a Bergamo? Uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati della storia del calcio, incredibile



Pagato se non erro sui 6/7 milioni alla Fiorentina...quanto Borini...E NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Malissimo Bakayoko sbaglia tutti i passaggi



Si ma va bene ha giocato bene tutte le ultime...ci sta una presentazione meno brillante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

quanta sofferenza....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il genio per me è capace di fare di nuovo il cambio Piatek-Cutrone


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fallo clamoroso su Bakayoko! I giocatori dell’Atalanta sono professionisti anche nelle sceneggiate per fare ammonire.


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo con due linee all'altezza della nostra area di rigore. Ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Malissimo Bakayoko sbaglia tutti i passaggi



Tutti stanno sbagliano tutto stasera perchè ci pressano come matti e non facciamo i movimenti giusti per liberare uomini.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il Gattuso degli Anelli...nell'intervallo ha predisposto il FOSSO DI MELM


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non ne azzecca una Suso!


----------



## Boomer (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma come si fa a giocare con un baricentro cosi basso? Anche Pirlo e Gullit farebbero fatica...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Giochiamo troppo bassi, così non la Vinci mai.
.


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

È inconcepibile che l'attaccante centrale, piatek, venga a giocare nella nostra metà campo addirittura dopo il cerchio di centrocampo... Quando si crea la profondità è si fa salire la squadra... Questo catenaccio aiuta loro a giocare con la difesa altissima


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che scandalo Suso


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Chalanoglu. . c'è?


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ammazzati Kessie... Scandaloso


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Niente sto Kessie è un pipopone


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso è veramente una nullità


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

non mi ricordo di aver visto chalanoglu toccare palla.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

ERA ORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Calhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Miracolo!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gol la turcaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

yolll della turca


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bene, gran gol.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Era oraaaaa


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Calhanoglu 2-1*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che depressione vedere il Milan non giocare... Gattuso indifendibile.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente il SILURO TURCOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Incredibile....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente la balistica turca


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo di aver visto chalanoglu toccare palla.


Infatti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dopo 61 tiri


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo di aver visto chalanoglu toccare palla.


*
la balistica*


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ora togliamo suso dalle palle però..


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Era ora


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

allelujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

la moglie di gattuso s'è svegliataaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ma Chalanoglu. . c'è?



Eccolo!


----------



## Masanijey (16 Febbraio 2019)

Zitiiiiiiiii zitiiiiiiiiiiiii zittiiiiiiiiii! 
Tutti zitti gufiiiiiii


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Alla buon ora


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eccolo!


Ahah l'ho chiamato!! 
Era ora!!!


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

stasera finisce il mondo


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Rinnovo fino al 3000 per il turco!


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso è scandaloso: inesistente in attacco e scansafatiche in difesa.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco ora arrivano le vedovelle 1 gol ha fatto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna sto Paqueta che numero


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente il turco!!!!


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pensare che mi stavo già incazzando perché in contropiede aveva fatto un'apertura del cavolo su RR...che infatti ha ciccato il cross


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

L'ha messa chalaaaaa


----------



## davidsdave80 (16 Febbraio 2019)

contento per il ragazzo! finalmenteee
che resti dov e' a sto punto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo che gli osservatori del Tottenham si prendano pure lui insieme a suso a questo punto...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono perso il gol del turco! Stocacchio di dazzon


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci credo... ha segnato lui


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Castillejo subito dai....ci serve qualcuno che provi a ripartire...adesso ci lasceranno più spazi


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque a Paqueta non gliela togli, nemmeno in un centimetro quadrato.


----------



## Miro (16 Febbraio 2019)

*CIAPANOGLU*


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Pensare che mi stavo già incazzando perché in contropiede aveva fatto un'apertura del cavolo su RR...che infatti ha ciccato il cross



vero.

raga abbiamo avuto culo come a napoli non dilapidiamo vi prego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Un gol - uno - a febbraio. Difenderlo ce ne vuole eh?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Meritato il 2 a 1, siamo gli unici che stanno facendo male ai bergamaschi e li affrontano con grinta e coraggio. Ci vorrebbe Castillejo al posto di Suso adesso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Suso c'è?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

E sono 3.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ma Suso c'è?



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pistolero dio


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


il PISTOLEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....E' AMORE....E' AMORE IL MIO


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Piatekkkkkkkkkkkk

3-1*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Madonna che mostro


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pum Pum pum


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che fenomeno è questo, ragazzi?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il gol di teeeeestaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

gooooooal


----------



## Schism75 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Una furia divina


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

incredibile, questo è un fenomeno vero.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lol ed anche la seconda gufata sui gol di testa ha colpito


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente un gol da angolo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo di andare in CL e rendere La Rosa più forte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek mi fa diventrare gay. Che bestia


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma che gol ha fatto anche qui??? E' partito da dietro in corsa è saltato più in alto di Zapata anticipando tutti e seguendo proprio la traiettoria del pallone....UN KILLER

Per onestà intellettuale va ammesso che Calha ha messo una bella palla in mezzo. Una delle poche purtroppo dai nostri corner


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Spara sparaaaaa


----------



## Prealpi (16 Febbraio 2019)

È un fenomeno


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

*pum pum pum pum*


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che giocatore... E il turco gol è assist


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non è brasiliano però che goal che fa


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Piatek mi fa diventrare gay. Che bestia



post del mese


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bene così!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pam pam pam


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pum pum pum pum 
Stameritato. Basta dire ogni partita che facciamo schifo, non stasera! Stiamo meritando e vincendo a Bergamo, fate riposare il vostro fegato che stiamo giocando bene dall’onizio. Purtroppo questi per lunghi tratti ti obbligano a stare dietro.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sono ufficialmente gay


----------



## Ambrole (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pipppita come ci manchi


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Adesso non s'azzardasse a mettere Cutrone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma di che stiamo parlando


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Uhhhhh quanto godo. Bum bum bum. Questo è un fenomeno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Al prezzo che il Milan l'ha pagato potrebbe rivelarsi un furto con scasso...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

adesso sarà sofferenza nera fino al 96°


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

E dai Piontek! Assist del turco! Incredibile!


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Eh ma questo piatek ha segnato solo al Genoa. Higuain ha una media gol migliore


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso non s'azzardasse a mettere Cutrone



Sicuro


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2019)

Higuain, chi era costui?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Al prezzo che il Milan l'ha pagato potrebbe rivelarsi un furto con scasso...



adesso lo stato ci viene a fare la multa perchè pagato troppo poco....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma i cambi? O aspettiamo 90?


----------



## David Drills (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gufiiiiiiii questi sono per voi! Grande Chala, adesso vedrete il vero giocatore, altro che turca


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gufiiiiiiii questi sono per voi! Grande Chala, adesso vedrete il vero giocatore, altro che turca



Ma va che mica è gufare riconoscere i difetti oggettivi di un giocatore, eh? Quante partite da 6 ha fatto Hakan quest'anno?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Al prezzo che il Milan l'ha pagato potrebbe rivelarsi un furto con scasso...



In pratica lo abbiamo pagato con de scoglio alla Juve


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso lo stato ci viene a fare la multa perchè pagato troppo poco....



Pallotta scriverà una lettera alla UEFA


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

enorme bakayokone


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gufiiiiiiii questi sono per voi! Grande Chala, adesso vedrete il vero giocatore, altro che turca



Beh non basta eh. Dovrebbe giocare bene da qui fino alla fine per riscattarsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perché toglie Piatek?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Boh Gattuso è proprio un idiota


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il papa nero tiemoue


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso non s'azzardasse a mettere Cutrone



Dio mio. L’hai chiamata


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Perché sto cambio?


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Eccallà...

Solito stupido cambio


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lol Rino cvd toglie piatek.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Cambio che non mi piace. Piatek sta mettendo terrore al Atalanta


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ci risiamo con sto cambio...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

ma perchè piatek non può giocare più di un'ora ? che palle sta cosa....


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

mamma mia. qualcuno difende gattuso. 

bisogna esser messi male


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Cutrone per Piatek...cambio che mi lascia perplesso


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ecco il cambio più scontato che ci sia


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma va che mica è gufare riconoscere i difetti oggettivi di un giocatore, eh? Quante partite da 6 ha fatto Hakan quest'anno?



Evidentemente basta un gol per far dimenticare 23 giornate di nefandezze inenarrabili...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma farli giocare insieme no ***** giuda?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Con questo cambio ridicolo questi saliranno un sacco adesso


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Io veramente non lo so.. quarto posto, vince a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta e si critica Rino... davvero non ho parole..


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Se non vince la classifica cannonieri deve ringraziare la capra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè piatek non può giocare più di un'ora ? che palle sta cosa....



questo è proprio un caprone.

un caprone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ilicic fa le prove per l’eurogol


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso non s'azzardasse a mettere Cutrone



un classico


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Evidentemente basta un gol per far dimenticare 23 giornate di nefandezze inenarrabili...



Pensa erano 6 mesi che aspettava questo momento.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè piatek non può giocare più di un'ora ? che palle sta cosa....



Ha stancato davvero. Non ha alcun senso. Questo deve giocare 90 minuti tutte le partite. Qualcuno diceva che era per preservarlo per l'Atalanta. Macché questo non fa nessun tipo di ragionamento.


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

In due anni non ha mai fatto un cambio prima del 75/80 se non per infortuni, stasera aveva fretta di mettere cutrone per il nostro miglior giocatore... Aiutatemi a capire vi prego


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Io veramente non lo so.. quarto posto, vince a Bergamo contro l'Atalanta e si critica Rino... davvero non ho parole..



ma lo vedi che cambio ha fatto??

mi manda fuori di testa...........


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

ma è infortunato Piatek? perché non so come spiegarmi il cambio altrimenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma è infortunato Piatek? perché non so come spiegarmi il cambio altrimenti



È infortunato il cervello di gattuso


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Suso che partitaccia...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tralasciando l'aspetto tecnico perché dobbiamo togliere uno così in fiducia? Tra poco Borini per Paqueta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> In due anni non ha mai fatto un cambio prima del 75/80 se non per infortuni, stasera aveva fretta di mettere cutrone per il nostro miglior giocatore... Aiutatemi a capire vi prego



Stessa cosa che ho pensato. Al 60esimo. Boh! Che po' così danneggia anche Cutrone, non ci arriva proprio


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pensa erano 6 mesi che aspettava questo momento.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma solo a me ogni 10 secondi spunta la pubblicità di Sky????


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Siamo allo scontro diretto, manca ancora mezz'ora. Che senso ha togliere piatek'?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo che senza paitek non ci schiaccino dietro


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

A breve il classico Borini per Paquetá.


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me gattuso imposta i cambi automatici come con fifa hahaha


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Solo a me manca la media gol di.higuain?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sto dazn che si blocca mi fa imbestialire.

E non è la connessione li mortacci sua


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Con questo cambio ridicolo questi saliranno un sacco adesso



beh si, sostiuire un attaccante per un altro attaccante con caratteristiche peraltro simili, implica che verremo schiacciati dall'atalanta.

E' molto probabile che succederà visto che loro sono sotto di due gol, ma non di certo per colpa di questo cambio.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

CMq Suso ampiamente il peggiore in campo


----------



## Casnop (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Pum pum pum pum
> Stameritato. Basta dire ogni partita che facciamo schifo, non stasera! Stiamo meritando e vincendo a Bergamo, fate riposare il vostro fegato che stiamo giocando bene dall’onizio. Purtroppo questi per lunghi tratti ti obbligano a stare dietro.


Stiamo vincendo nel modo in cui potevamo farlo. Entrambe le squadre stanno giocando secondo le proprie caratteristiche. La differenza la stanno facendo le nostre individualità, che giocoforza diventano esse stesse opzioni tattiche. Dopo tanto tempo, le abbiamo pure noi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo facendo di tutto per farli riaprire una partita morta e sepolta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CMq Suso ampiamente il peggiore in campo



Ah, perché... Sta giocando?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> beh si, sostiuire un attaccante per un altro attaccante con caratteristiche peraltro simili, implica che verremo schiacciati dall'atalanta.
> 
> E' molto probabile che succederà visto che loro sono sotto di due gol, ma non di certo per colpa di questo cambio.



Ma dove le vedi le caratteristiche simili tra i due?


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Grande calha e disastroso paqueta


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma nooo... Non possiamo buttare queste occasioni ogni volta!


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> beh si, sostiuire un attaccante per un altro attaccante con caratteristiche peraltro simili, implica che verremo schiacciati dall'atalanta.
> 
> E' molto probabile che succederà visto che loro sono sotto di due gol, ma non di certo per colpa di questo cambio.



Mah, Cutrone se lo sogna il controllo palla/dribbling di Piatek, che ci sarebbe stato utilissimo per far salire la squadra o in contropiede.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ah, perché... Sta giocando?



La cosa più assurda è che Gattuso non toglie MAI i peggiori in campo, ma quasi sempre i migliori (Paquetà o Piatek come stasera)


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Febbraio 2019)

Criticare una partita che si stà vincendo 1-3 su un campo che tutti prendono sberle(compresa la juve) è davvero incredibile...
Se forate la macchina è colpa di Guttuso?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Invece Conti, Laxalt, Castillejo, come sempre 0 chance di fare più di 10 minuti.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

la differenza la stanno facendo i singoli lo vedete anche voi spero...comunque l'importante è vincere questo è sicuro


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente fuori suso


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

E' entrato Zorro


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

finalmente fuori sto aborto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

miracolo un cambio azzeccato


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2019)

Era ora, Susina indecente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Alleluja fuori suso...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente fuori...


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Invece Conti, Laxalt, Castillejo, come sempre 0 chance di fare più di 10 minuti.



Mah sarò sincero. In questa partita sia laxalt che conti li lascerei in panca. Il cambio con casti ci sta, anzi forse sarebbe dovuto entrare dieci minuti fa


----------



## Schism75 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Toglierei Paqueta che mi sembra fisicamente in difficoltà ora.


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Paqueta è sulle gambe!


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Paquetà e Kessié sono in crisi...ma noi abbiamo un solo cambio...e che gentaglia in panca


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

*Commentate la partita. *


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Meno male che le stanno tirando tutte addosso a donnarumma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma la smette Guidolin di tifare per il gol dell’Atalanta?


----------



## R41D3N (16 Febbraio 2019)

Cutrone non riesce proprio ad addomesticarli sti palloni


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Stiamo vincendo nel modo in cui potevamo farlo. Entrambe le squadre stanno giocando secondo le proprie caratteristiche. La differenza la stanno facendo le nostre individualità, che giocoforza diventano esse stesse opzioni tattiche. Dopo tanto tempo, le abbiamo pure noi.



Vero, però non ho mai visto così in difficoltà l’Atalanta sul piano del gioco e della foga.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

il tempo non passa mai


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Nonostante sia sulle gambe, che gioco di prestigio il brasiliano...poi anche lucido nel darla a Kessié


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

bravo kessie, che mulo


----------



## alcyppa (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che regia del menga


----------



## Sotiris (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso batte il "fenomeno" Gasperini ... che strano
Un giocatore di calcio polacco fa due gol davanti invece di un panzone argentino ex giocatore di calcio ... che strano


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lunedì chelsea man utd....


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Una delle poche alternative in panca decente. Calha scala nei 3 dietro e Laxalt va a tutta fascia


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perché dare la palla alta, Diego?


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma Cutrone è in campo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

buon fallo di RR. dai raga


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Quanto sta urlando Rino ahah. Grande!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Cutrone è in campo?



Davvero impalpabile. Questa staffetta con Piatek lo danneggerà soltanto, contrariamente a quanto vorrebbe Gattuso


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dai ragazzi non mollate...SAREBBE UNA VITTORIA IMPORTANTISSIMA...

Hanno inquadrato Leo e Paolo in tribuna con sorrisi a 120 denti


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

la differenza di faccia di leo e paolo tra 1o e 2o tempo

ahahahahahahhahahahahaahahahah


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque, pochi mazzi, Piatek e Paqueta ci hanno fatto fare un salto, quantomeno per il numero di giocatori affidabili.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

E se domani i melmazzurri non dovessero vincere...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dai però il confronto delle dichiarazioni pre-partita lo ha vinto Gasperson


----------



## Wildbone (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che bello l'applauso.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

espugnata bergamo.  daje


----------



## Compix83 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il maestro Gasperini,
L'incapace Gattuso.


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

GRANDE VITTORIA....IMPORTANTISSIMA...SPERIAMO SIA LA SVOLTA...

FORZA MIIIIIIIIIILAN


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Che vittoria!!! Fondamentale!!!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dai però il confronto delle dichiarazioni pre-partita lo ha vinto Gasperson



A me Gattuso piace anche ai microfoni, pensa te, sempre onesto. Io rino me lo tengo stretto. Oggi ha vinto lui.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ho spesso criticato Gattuso, ma sto stasera non posso far altro che fargli i complimenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

buaaaaaaaaaa

non finiva più...........

kessie quanto corre mamma mai


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek è davvero una forza!!! E' ancora carico....sembrerebbe quasi poter giocare un'altra partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo tempo magistrale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Bene, bisognava vincere stasera. Questo contava.


----------



## Anguus (16 Febbraio 2019)

Grandissima vittoria. Piatek è straordinario e se dovesse confermassi su questi standard MAMMA MIA! Primo tempo troppo in balia degli avversari ma sotto di un gol e giocando per vincere si è visto il vero MILAN. Nota di merito per chi è subentrato dalla panchina, vedere Cutrone e Castillejo rincorrere ovunque il pallone nonostante non partano come prime scelte è sintomo che forse finalmente siamo una squadra. Bravo Gattuso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> A me Gattuso piace anche ai microfoni, pensa te, sempre onesto. Io rino me lo tengo stretto. Oggi ha vinto lui.


Concordo. 
Ad oggi non c'è allenatore migliore. E se si va in Champions non c'è motivo di mandarlo via.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> A me Gattuso piace anche ai microfoni, pensa te, sempre onesto. Io rino me lo tengo stretto. Oggi ha vinto lui.



be oggi l'ha vinta piatek, come spesso ultimamente.

conta comunque sempre 3 punti quindi bene così


----------



## Milo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Una cosa però, facciamo giocare Conti, non aspettiamo che perda la pazienza. Ci serve


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2019)

Questi sono 3 punti pesanti, bene così!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2019)

grande vittoria! Avanti così!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria pesantissima!


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> buaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> non finiva più...........
> 
> kessie quanto corre mamma mai



Vero ma corre anche tanto a vuoto secondo me è questo gli fa perdere di lucidità quando si trova a fare l'ultimo passaggii


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Spero nel + 3 e *credo che ci sarà il primo goal di testa di Piatek*


----------



## Sotiris (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Tre punti molto pesanti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Godicchio.


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be oggi l'ha vinta piatek, come spesso ultimamente.
> 
> conta comunque sempre 3 punti quindi bene così



No oggi ha vinto il Milan!


----------



## 6milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Una cosa però, facciamo giocare Conti, non aspettiamo che perda la pazienza. Ci serve



Anche io sono un estimatore di conti però non si può negare che il Calabria visto stasera ed in altre partite non stia facendo bene, nonostante io non amo i terzini che arrivano poco a crossare


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Forza Milan


----------



## Anguus (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be oggi l'ha vinta piatek, come spesso ultimamente.
> 
> conta comunque sempre 3 punti quindi bene così



Oggi l'hanno vinta TUTTI . Secondo tempo magistrale contro la squadra più in forma del campionato.


----------



## fra29 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Partita che vale 6 punti..
Sono emozionato.. 
Non ricordo una partita della svolta vinta da una vita.. 
Daje ragazzi! 

P. S. Piatek devastante


----------



## jumpy65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la differenza la stanno facendo i singoli lo vedete anche voi spero...comunque l'importante è vincere questo è sicuro


ma per favore


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il dato di fatto è che questa è la PRIMA PARTITA DA SALTO DI QUALITA' che ci siamo portati a casa. E la cosa positiva che mi porto dietro (ma credo con me anche i ragazzi, a giudicare dalla gioia a fine gara) è che l'abbiamo vinta contro la MIGLIORE ATALANTA. Non con una sua versione sbiadita (che di solito si può vedere a fine anno contro la Juve).



Milo ha scritto:


> Una cosa però, facciamo giocare Conti, non aspettiamo che perda la pazienza. Ci serve



Concordo...contro l'empoli è obbligatorio che parta dal primo minuto. Deve mettere minuti nelle gambe e trovare nuovamente i parametri sul terreno di gioco. Troppo importante per noi che sia al 100% in questo finale di stagione che sarà comunque tiratissimo


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Ad oggi non c'è allenatore migliore. E se si va in Champions non c'è motivo di mandarlo via.




Miglior allenatore in circolazione!! Grande Ringhio!!! Alla faccia di tutti quelli che gli vogliono male!!!! Rino un grandissimo!!!!!!


----------



## Casnop (16 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria cruciale della nostra stagione, vinta esattamente nel modo in cui si immaginava potesse vincerla questo Milan contro questa Atalanta, e questo è un grande merito del nostro allenatore: vincere secondo il piano tattico prescelto prima della partita. Salto triplo sul piano tecnico, tattico e psicologico: sappiamo ora di poter vincere partite come questa, da sei punti, e sappiamo di avere ora le individualità per farlo. Un passo in avanti, verso una nuova dimensione di questa squadra. Molto bene.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

La vittoria più importante della stagione


----------



## markjordan (16 Febbraio 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Una cosa però, facciamo giocare Conti, non aspettiamo che perda la pazienza. Ci serve


calabria ha annullato zapata
insostituibile ad ora


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Febbraio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Miglior allenatore in circolazione!! Grande Ringhio!!! Alla faccia di tutti quelli che gli vogliono male!!!! Rino un grandissimo!!!!!!






Grande Milan!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

da quanto tempo fallivamo una partita così ? e invece stasera è andato tutto a meraviglia. 

messi a tacere tutti i gufi vari, che bella sensazione. 

e adesso domani godiamoci i risultati delle altre sperando in qualche passo falso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Febbraio 2019)

complessivamente ricapitilando la partita sepcialmente per il rusultato e il secondo tempo una buona partita da parte del milan, prima del gol di chahla questo mi faceva arrabbiare dopo il gol si e' trasformarto forse gli manca fiducia speriamo, che ne dire di piatek questo e' un predestinato, ne fara' di strada speriamo nel milan per i prossimi dieci anni. suso la sosta per la prossima partita se la meritata, era il peggiore dei nostri, molto bene baka, kessie il solito ma comunque lotta, calabria oggi bene, la difesa tranne il gol subito benissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Oggi l'hanno vinta TUTTI . Secondo tempo magistrale contro la squadra più in forma del campionato.



be diciamo che lui ha dominato dai.

l'atalanta è scoppiata nel 2o per fortuna è in leggero calo da un paio di partite. bene, gran salto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Complimenti ai ragazzi e complimenti ancora più grandi a Gattuso. Hanno battuto la migliore Atalanta... gasperini in casa ha fatto piangere tutti, e invece ringhio l’ha preparata bene e i ragazzi hanno davvero dato tutto. Paqueta-baka-piatek sono pazzeschi. Ma stasera bravi bravi tutti


----------



## First93 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Piatek segna solo perché non ha la 9, giocatore sopravvalutatissimo! Higuain col 19 sarebbe già a 20 gol adesso!

Stasera complimenti davvero, bravi tutti, vincere a Bergamo è tanta roba. Questa è la strada giusta, soprattutto per come è arrivata, da 1-0 a 1-3. Avanti così!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Il gioco non c'è... Piatek sì!

Speriamo basti per il quarto posto...


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

Semplicemente spettacolari, Rino e tutti i ragazzi!


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

L'Atalanta non ha creato nulla, solo ﻿possesso sterile, mai capitato in questo campionato

Unico neo il cambio forzatissimo piatek-cutrone al 60', troppo presto. ﻿Capisco che cutrone debba giocare, ma piatek stava seminando il panico nella difesa atalantina.﻿


----------



## Kaw (16 Febbraio 2019)

Fortuna che sono un pò calati nella ripresa, e quanto è stato cruciale il primo gol, che di fatto ha indirizzato la partita.
Comunque davvero vittoria cruciale, c'è da migliorare nella proposizione del gioco offensivo ma se questi sono i risultati non possiamo dire nulla a Gattuso.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Condivido l'entusiasmo per la vittoria ma a me continua a non piacere l'atteggiamento con cui si affrontano le partite. Tuttavia, abbiamo vinto a Bergamo, quindi io me la prendo in saccoccia su questo punto specifico e bravo Gattuso: fin quando vinci va bene così.

Donnarumma 6 non mi è piaciuto sul gol, bene per il resto
Calabria 6,5 
Musacchio 6,5
Romagnoli 7
Rodriguez 6 disastri nel primo tempo ma si riscatta con l'assist per il primo gol, se non ricordo male
Kessiè 5,5 mezzo voto in meno per il gol e mezzo mangiato a inizio primo tempo, poi soliti polmoni poco lucidi
Bakayoko 6,5 secondo me è in calando, ma comunque partitone
Paquetà 6,5 buona partita, se giocasse più avanti o dentro l'area sarebbe letale
Calhanoglu 6,5 un voto in meno per difetto di continuità durante la partita. Gol, finalmente con una sassata e assist con un angolo bello teso. Può fare di meglio durante i 90'.
Piatek 8 no comment
Suso 4,5 assist a Kessiè, poi il nulla.

Cutrone, Laxalt e Castillejo 6 politico. Danno una mano.

Gattuso 7 difensivista oltre ogni misura ma la porta a casa. Bravo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Anche io sono un estimatore di conti però non si può negare che il Calabria visto stasera ed in altre partite non stia facendo bene, nonostante io non amo i terzini che arrivano poco a crossare



Calabria è da gennaio che sta giocando benissimo, oggi prestazione spettacolare! Riguardatevi lo scontro fisico con Zapata dopo il '70!


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Il maestro Gasperini,
> L'incapace Gattuso.





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Ad oggi non c'è allenatore migliore. E se si va in Champions non c'è motivo di mandarlo via.


Ma poi per prendere chi? 
Gasperini? Buon allenatore, mi piace, ma aggiungerebbe qualcosa rispetto a Gattuso? Proprio no. 
Sarri? Come sopra. 
Donadoni? Anche no. 
Conte? Fa parte della cerchia dei top costosi e quelli non vengono, e poi personalmente non mi esalta minimamente. 

Al momento me lo tengo stretto. Tecnico capace e dotato di un'umanità colossale. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be oggi l'ha vinta piatek, come spesso ultimamente.
> 
> conta comunque sempre 3 punti quindi bene così


Non solo, oggi (come in tante altre partite) c'è il merito di Gattuso. A livello di gioco l'Atalanta non è mai stata superiore, nemmeno nel primo tempo. 
Piatek è un alieno, si.


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

3 ,punti pesantissimi. Bravi tutti. Avanti così
Oltre a piatek strepitoso, va evidenziata prestazione di paqueta, giocatore già pronto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Miglior allenatore in circolazione!! Grande Ringhio!!! Alla faccia di tutti quelli che gli vogliono male!!!! Rino un grandissimo!!!!!!



Miglior allenatore in circolazione direi di no 
Ma è sicuramente il miglior allenatore per noi in questo momento e nei prossimi 2-3 anni a venire.


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il gioco non c'è... Piatek sì!
> 
> Speriamo basti per il quarto posto...



È il periodo in cui abbiamo un portiere che para e un attaccante che segna


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Condivido l'entusiasmo per la vittoria ma a me continua a non piacere l'atteggiamento con cui si affrontano le partite. Tuttavia, abbiamo vinto a Bergamo, quindi io me la prendo in saccoccia su questo punto specifico e bravo Gattuso: fin quando vinci va bene così.
> 
> Donnarumma 6 non mi è piaciuto sul gol, bene per il resto
> Calabria 6,5
> ...



Per me Baka non è in calo, anzi. Nel secondo tempo partita fenomenale


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Febbraio 2019)

E ricordiamoci l'andata dove abbiamo preso il pareggio come polli, con Donnarumma colpevole. Questa stagione l'Atalanta la abbiamo sempre dominata


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ma poi per prendere chi?
> Gasperini? Buon allenatore, mi piace, ma aggiungerebbe qualcosa rispetto a Gattuso? Proprio no.
> Sarri? Come sopra.
> Donadoni? Anche no.
> ...



l'atalanta nel primo tempo ci ha massacrato, ma abbiamo limitato i danni. piatek li ha uccisi con quel gol. ma non potrà fare sempre sti gol sensazionali.

sul sostituto di gattuso mi trovi d'accordo. a me non piace perchè non si adatta, non cambia. però non saprei chi mettere al suo posto, a me piace un profilo alla jardim.
comunque i suoi limiti, che adesso passano sotto traccia, tornernanno fuori appena cala la forma


----------



## Aron (16 Febbraio 2019)

Segnale importante questa vittoria.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque avessimo giocato in questa maniera a roma, avremmo vinto anche lì.


----------



## Mc-Milan (16 Febbraio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta non ha creato nulla, solo ﻿possesso sterile, mai capitato in questo campionato
> 
> Unico neo il cambio forzatissimo piatek-cutrone al 60', troppo presto. ﻿Capisco che cutrone debba giocare, ma piatek stava seminando il panico nella difesa atalantina.﻿



Concordo!oggi paqueta strpitoso(che giocatore ragazzi) non ha sbagliato nulla..piatek che dire...ero scetticissimo ma questo ragazzo fa brillare gl occhi!oggi era una partita cruciale, ora testa bassa e pedalare ma questa vittoria ci da un boost pazzesco..se poi recuperiamo anche il turco...forza Milan!!CONTENTO PER GATTUSO,SE LO MERITA!


----------



## Black (16 Febbraio 2019)

Grazie leo che ci hai portato questi due fenomeni


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il gioco non c'è... Piatek sì!
> 
> Speriamo basti per il quarto posto...



Un Po come Ronaldo con la Juve...


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il gioco non c'è... Piatek sì!
> 
> Speriamo basti per il quarto posto...



Un Po come Ronaldo con la Juve...o icardi con l'inter...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Guidolin sta rosicando come un pazzo..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

felicissimo x i 3 punti 

x fortuna i tifosi non sono allenatori


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Febbraio 2019)

Sinceramente io mi aspettavo che avremmo vinto, vi potrà sembrare strano. 
Ciò che non mi aspettavo era di vincere così, da grande squadra, andandogli a ribaltare la partita così. Poi vabbè se hai quello che da una palla sporca ti mette i gol così...


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Guidolin sta rosicando come un pazzo..



Ha detto che il risultato più giusto era il pareggio, per una volta che meritavamo di vincere senza se e senza ma ahahah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Guidolin sta rosicando come un pazzo..



Guidolin se non ho sentito male a fine primo tempo 
ha detto" Gattuso sarebbe stato contento di uscire anche con 1 a 0" 
spero di aver capire male....


----------



## Lo Gnu (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta nel primo tempo ci ha massacrato, ma abbiamo limitato i danni. piatek li ha uccisi con quel gol. ma non potrà fare sempre sti gol sensazionali.
> 
> sul sostituto di gattuso mi trovi d'accordo. a me non piace perchè non si adatta, non cambia. però non saprei chi mettere al suo posto, a me piace un profilo alla jardim.
> comunque i suoi limiti, che adesso passano sotto traccia, tornernanno fuori appena cala la forma



Massacrato? Non sono d'accordo. Hanno avuto un momento buono, così come anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Anzi direi che abbiamo limitato molto bene l'Atalanta grazie a un'ottima compattezza e organizzazione difensiva.
Per i limiti del mister, certo che li ha. Ma in serie a quale allenatore non ha dei limiti?
Non dimentichiamoci che è un allenatore molto giovane e potrebbe limare i suoi difetti.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

eh niente, quel pistola inetto di Gattuso l' ha messa in saccoccia al maestro, l' inventore di calcio, il guro degli allenatori, il re del calciomoderno, il califragilistichespiralidoso Gasperson

Quando si capirà che la differenza la fa chi sta in campo...e non chi sta in panchina.. sarà sempre troppo tardi.

ANDIAMOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

poi se Gattuso faceva i cambi di Gasperini ??
Gomez x kulusevsky 
Duvan x Barrow (nn mettendo 2 punte sul 3 a 1) 
l'avremmo lapidato? si o no?


----------



## EmmePi (16 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Anche io sono un estimatore di conti però non si può negare che il Calabria visto stasera ed in altre partite non stia facendo bene, nonostante io non amo i terzini che arrivano poco a crossare



Conti potrebbe anche prendere il posto di Suso qualche volta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Massacrato? Non sono d'accordo. Hanno avuto un momento buono, così come anche noi abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni. Anzi direi che abbiamo limitato molto bene l'Atalanta grazie a un'ottima compattezza e organizzazione difensiva.
> Per i limiti del mister, certo che li ha. Ma in serie a quale allenatore non ha dei limiti?
> Non dimentichiamoci che è un allenatore molto giovane e potrebbe limare i suoi difetti.



ba... sarà... ne ha da limare...

occasioni tutte nostre ma oggi certa gente ha fatto un partitone. non deve passare l'idea che questo modo di giocare sia il top.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Febbraio 2019)

Personalmente mi è piaciuto lo spirito di gruppo della squadra..si stanno impegnando tutti..bravi tutti stasera..non è mai facile a bergamo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente una vittoria in un big match.
Bravissimi tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

strano che non ci sia qualcuno che dice che era Atalanta sotto tono 
e che sono demeriti dei Bergamaschi e non del Milan 

solitamente almeno uno spunta..


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> felicissimo x i 3 punti
> 
> x fortuna i tifosi non sono allenatori



.

Che vittoria fondamentale dio santo!!!!


----------



## unbreakable (16 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> poi se Gattuso faceva i cambi di Gasperini ??
> Gomez x kulusevsky
> Duvan x Barrow (nn mettendo 2 punte sul 3 a 1)
> l'avremmo lapidato? si o no?



Beh fare entrare i ragazzini ci ha agevolato infatti per me ha fatto dei cambi assurdi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Che vittoria fondamentale dio santo!!!!



Rimaniamo 4° e sotto con i popcorn a


----------



## Pit96 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ottima partita, ottimo risultato!
Piateck e Paquetà che acquisti... mamma mia!
Gattuso è la seconda di fila che azzecca in pieno, speriamo continui così
E speriamo che si sia sbloccato anche Calhanoglu, oggi bene

Continuiamo così


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Un Po come Ronaldo con la Juve...o icardi con l'inter...



Vero per icardi... per ronaldo un pò meno, nel senso che la juve non si fa schiacciare per ampi tratti di partita come - ahime - noi facciamo ogni volta (e contro chiunque)...

Comunque l'impressione è che con pochi innesti mirati siamo sulla buona strada (A MIO avviso servirebbe anche un allenatore che sappia organizzare un gioco offensivo e non viva di fiammate dei singoli).


----------



## Masanijey (16 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono riletto velocemente tutti i post alla fine della partita perché ero proprio curioso di vedere i commenti questa volta. Ci sarebbe da fare un collage delle migliori gufate! E la cosa divertente è che tutti i criticoni depressi spariscono all'istante dopo le vittorie, come se risicasse vedere il Milan vincere. Oramai è più importante dare addosso al mister che vedere la squadra vincere. Che tristezza!


----------



## Emme (17 Febbraio 2019)

Premetto per impegni non ho visto la partita, ma senza fare polemica il risultato é bugiardo anche stavolta ho si é fatto qls di buono oltre i 3 punti...poi vabbé vedere il cagliari oggi( ma lasviamo stare) é stata una buona partita? Ho sentito gol del turco?
, ma seriamente?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> strano che non ci sia qualcuno che dice che era Atalanta sotto tono
> e che sono demeriti dei Bergamaschi e non del Milan
> 
> solitamente almeno uno spunta..



in realtà domenica scorsa ha faticato con la spal. oh ma se è in calo tanto meglio.

solo noi i cali???


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi sono riletto velocemente tutti i post alla fine della partita perché ero proprio curioso di vedere i commenti questa volta. Ci sarebbe da fare un collage delle migliori gufate! E la cosa divertente è che tutti i criticoni depressi spariscono all'istante dopo le vittorie, come se risicasse vedere il Milan vincere. Oramai è più importante dare addosso al mister che vedere la squadra vincere. Che tristezza!



bah... io critico ma se vince godo. se si critica è per amore della squadra.

comunque è vero, alcuni fanno così, ealtri spuntano fuori solo quando si vince per esaltare gattuso. tutto il mondo è paese!


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Premetto per impegni non ho visto la partita, ma senza fare polemica il risultato é bugiardo anche stavolta ho si é fatto qls di buono oltre i 3 punti...poi vabbé vedere il cagliari oggi( ma lasviamo stare) é stata una buona partita? Ho sentito gol del turco?
> , ma seriamente?


Con tutto il rispetto se non hai visto la partita perche commenti esponendosi al pubblico ludibrio?


----------



## Masanijey (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah... io critico ma se vince godo. se si critica è per amore della squadra.
> 
> comunque è vero, alcuni fanno così, ealtri spuntano fuori solo quando si vince per esaltare gattuso. tutto il mondo è paese!



Diciamo che bisognerebbe parlare più di Milan e meno di Gattuso. 
Alcuni ne stanno facendo una malattia. Lo infilano in qualunque tipo di discorso addossandogli qualunque tipo di colpa.
Comunque visto che sta portando bene, spero che vadano avanti così fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Emme (17 Febbraio 2019)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto se non hai visto la partita perche commenti esponendosi al pubblico ludibrio?



Ho chiesto come é stata la partita non sto esponendo nulla...se il msg era scritto male, ero in macchina e lo scritto al volo dopo aver sentito la notizia alla radio...non ho idea di come sia nato sto risultato e volevo sapere qlc impressione...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Vero per icardi... per ronaldo un pò meno, nel senso che la juve non si fa schiacciare per ampi tratti di partita come - ahime - noi facciamo ogni volta (e contro chiunque)...
> 
> Comunque l'impressione è che con pochi innesti mirati siamo sulla buona strada (A MIO avviso servirebbe anche un allenatore che sappia organizzare un gioco offensivo e non viva di fiammate dei singoli).



la Juve cosa? ma dai.. catenaccio e contropiede 
gioca da provinciale e senza aiutini subirebbe eccome 
ecco perché Bonucci se ne ritornato nella amata rube! 
"nel Milan non ero io" e ci credo! noi non abbiamo un regolamento a parte..

poi pure allo stadium lasciano il pallino del gioco all'avversario.. persino all'udinese di turno 
e io sono uno che guarda molte partite.. di tutte le squadre


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà domenica scorsa ha faticato con la spal. oh ma se è in calo tanto meglio.
> 
> solo noi i cali???



faticato? la Spal ha pressano fino all'inverosimile nel 1° tempo 
infatti nel secondo era probabile il tracollo e così è stato (c ho preso) 
chiunque faticherebbe.. poi avevano la fortuna del clima che svantaggiava la squadra + tecnica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Premetto per impegni non ho visto la partita, ma senza fare polemica il risultato é bugiardo anche stavolta ho si é fatto qls di buono oltre i 3 punti...poi vabbé vedere il cagliari oggi( ma lasviamo stare) é stata una buona partita? Ho sentito gol del turco?
> , ma seriamente?



bugiardo? mi sa che arriviamo ai livelli del 
"abbiamo vinto perché abbiamo Piatek" 
ma i tifosi del Barca l'ho fanno con Messi?
abbiamo stravinto perché abbiamo la pulce!!


----------



## Emme (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> bugiardo? mi sa che arriviamo ai livelli del
> "abbiamo vinto perché abbiamo Piatek"
> ma i tifosi del Barca l'ho fanno con Messi?
> abbiamo stravinto perché abbiamo la pulce!!



Oh mio dio chiedevo...manca un punto di domanda e si pensa alla polemica lho scritto di fretta in macchina dopo aver sentito il risultato e volevo sapere un parere non essere messo alla stregua dei criticatori ...caspita


----------



## vannu994 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Che goduria ragazzi! Partita difficilissima, non credevo avremmo portato a casa i 3 punti, in questo modo poi. Primo tempo non mi è piaciuto tanto, almeno nella parte dopo aver subito il goal, poi Piatek goal pazzesco ed ha suonato la carica. Bravo anche Calha, non pensavo l’avrei mai detto quest’anno  . Bravo anche il mister, bravi tutti! Vittoria da SQUADRA finalmente!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Oh mio dio chiedevo...manca un punto di domanda e si pensa alla polemica lho scritto di fretta in macchina dopo aver sentito il risultato e volevo sapere un parere non essere messo alla stregua dei criticatori ...caspita



oh capito ma con 3 gol non ti sembra difficile che sia stato tutto "cu-lo"? 
Bergamo è un campo difficile oltretutto

sicuramente per riuscirci c'è stato qualcosa di buono

p.s. occhio che rischi la patente così se non cose peggiori


----------



## Emme (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> oh capito ma con 3 gol non ti sembra difficile che sia stato tutto "cu-lo"?
> Bergamo è un campo difficile oltretutto
> 
> sicuramente per riuscirci c'è stato qualcosa di buono
> ...





Amico mio mi spiego meglio settimana scorsa mi ero davvero esaltato dopo il cagliari e giuro entrare qua mi seve per sfogarmi per certi risultati ed esultare con chi ama i miei stessi colori, e piú di un membro mi ha scritto di non farmi confondere o fregare dal risultato, allora siccome una vittoria a bg mi aveva esaltato ancora di piú volevo sapere se anche stavolta il risultato era forviante...

P.s. hai stra ragione, ma per lavoro ormai ce l'ho come vizio...abbi pazienza e poi primo gol su corner...che cura piatek...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> P.s. hai stra ragione, ma per lavoro ormai ce l'ho come vizio..*.abbi pazienza e poi primo gol su corner...che cura piatek.*..



già.. stasera l'ho invocato il suo primo goal di testa 
 e fortissimo anche lì


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

Contentissimo per la vittoria! Godo anche per chi non ci riesce e che cerca sempre di trovare qualcosa da criticare.... Bravo Milan, bravo Gattuso e bravi tutti!


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Amico mio mi spiego meglio settimana scorsa mi ero davvero esaltato dopo il cagliari e giuro entrare qua mi seve per sfogarmi per certi risultati ed esultare con chi ama i miei stessi colori, e piú di un membro mi ha scritto di non farmi confondere o fregare dal risultato, allora siccome una vittoria a bg mi aveva esaltato ancora di piú volevo sapere se anche stavolta il risultato era forviante...
> 
> P.s. hai stra ragione, ma per lavoro ormai ce l'ho come vizio...abbi pazienza e poi primo gol su corner...che cura piatek...



Non hai bisogno di scusarti. Il tuo messaggio originale era scritto comprensibilmente, bastava un lieve sforzo mentale per interpretarlo bene. Semplicemente, nel dubbio, si tende a vedere ogni post come una polemica, come se stessimo perennemente in guerra. Mi dispiace che non hai potuto vedere la partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> faticato? la Spal ha pressano fino all'inverosimile nel 1° tempo
> infatti nel secondo era probabile il tracollo e così è stato (c ho preso)
> chiunque faticherebbe.. poi avevano la fortuna del clima che svantaggiava la squadra + tecnica



un 2-1 in rimonta in casa con la spal direi che è faticare. io dico e spero che siano in calo, sarebbe eliminare 1 contendente. tanta roba


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un 2-1 in rimonta in casa con la spal direi che è faticare. io dico e spero che siano in calo, sarebbe eliminare 1 contendente. tanta roba



se guardi solo il risultato si 
ti devo raccontare i gol che si sono mangiati?


----------



## RickyB83 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Calabria è da gennaio che sta giocando benissimo, oggi prestazione spettacolare! Riguardatevi lo scontro fisico con Zapata dopo il '70!



Un certo messi lo disse che sarebbe diventato un top player.. Piano piano..


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se guardi solo il risultato si
> ti devo raccontare i gol che si sono mangiati?



ok punti di vista, ho visto la sintesi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Un certo messi lo disse che sarebbe diventato un top player.. Piano piano..



veramente? buono a sapersi


----------



## varvez (17 Febbraio 2019)

A Gattuso va rinnovato il contratto, perché fa parte della categoria degli allenatori fortunati. Oggi l'Atalanta ci ha mangiato in testa sotto tutti i punti di vista e nel primo tempo quando l'unica idea offensiva erano i lanci lunghi (puntualmente sballati) di Davide Calabria di mestiere terzino destro ho pensato che finisse male.

Il gioco di Gattuso mi fa orrore ma da oggi starò con lui, perché ha fortuna.

Poi magari a fine stagione ci racconta la dilettantesca gestione dei cambi e del perché Piatek non può finire una gara, nonostante sia il giocatore più "on fire" d'Europa.


----------



## RickyB83 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> veramente? buono a sapersi



Si anche se nella lista degli altri nomi c'erano anche dolberg e altri non ancora esplosi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> *A Gattuso va rinnovato il contratto, perché fa parte della categoria degli allenatori fortunati*. Oggi l'Atalanta ci ha mangiato in testa sotto tutti i punti di vista e nel primo tempo quando l'unica idea offensiva erano i lanci lunghi (puntualmente sballati) di Davide Calabria di mestiere terzino destro ho pensato che finisse male.
> 
> Il gioco di Gattuso mi fa orrore ma da oggi starò con lui, perché ha fortuna.
> 
> Poi magari a fine stagione ci racconta la dilettantesca gestione dei cambi e del perché Piatek non può finire una gara, nonostante sia il giocatore più "on fire" d'Europa.



Bhe non era sempre Gattuso quando all'andata predavamo sempre goal su ogni tiro (pochi) che prendevano lo specchio della porta? 


p.s. x me abbiamo battuto un record mondiale 
ma veramente... ne sono convinto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> A Gattuso va rinnovato il contratto, perché fa parte della categoria degli allenatori fortunati. Oggi l'Atalanta ci ha mangiato in testa sotto tutti i punti di vista e nel primo tempo quando l'unica idea offensiva erano i lanci lunghi (puntualmente sballati) di Davide Calabria di mestiere terzino destro ho pensato che finisse male.
> 
> Il gioco di Gattuso mi fa orrore ma da oggi starò con lui, perché ha fortuna.
> 
> Poi magari a fine stagione ci racconta la dilettantesca gestione dei cambi e del perché Piatek non può finire una gara, nonostante sia il giocatore più "on fire" d'Europa.


Godo per il risultato, vincere 3-1 a Bergamo è una gran cosa e da morale. Certamente la fortuna sta girando bene per noi finalmente, con Piatek che al primo tiro la butta subito dentro. Nei primi 45 minuti l’avevo vista brutta, fino al pareggio di Piatek abbiamo subito parecchio.


----------



## addox (17 Febbraio 2019)

Il Milan di quest'anno è questo, nel bene o nel male. Merita la posizione che ha in classifica e può arrivare in Champions. Gattuso sta facendo un ottimo lavoro e sicuramente non è esente da errori.Il gioco è anche figlio della situazione attuale. Se andiamo in Champions vedremo un'altra squadra.
Forza Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque è innegabile che Gattuso dica cosa fare 
Suso che si accentra 
Kessie che oggi si inseriva e ha cambiato fascia in un certo momento 
lo scambio tra Paqueta e Hakan x farlo accentrare e viceversa x il brasiliano x metterlo nella fascia 

uno che non crea gioco e fa solo lancio lungo su Piatek e spera non farebbe questo!


----------



## Masanijey (17 Febbraio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> A Gattuso va rinnovato il contratto, perché fa parte della categoria degli allenatori fortunati. Oggi l'Atalanta ci ha mangiato in testa sotto tutti i punti di vista e nel primo tempo quando l'unica idea offensiva erano i lanci lunghi (puntualmente sballati) di Davide Calabria di mestiere terzino destro ho pensato che finisse male.
> 
> Il gioco di Gattuso mi fa orrore ma da oggi starò con lui, perché ha fortuna.
> 
> Poi magari a fine stagione ci racconta la dilettantesca gestione dei cambi e del perché Piatek non può finire una gara, nonostante sia il giocatore più "on fire" d'Europa.



Caspita... Però tu usi la tastiera e lui è sulla panchina del Milan. Peccato perché dopo la tua incredibile analisi tecnica sono certo che saresti un allenatore formidabile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2019)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Un certo messi lo disse che sarebbe diventato un top player.. Piano piano..



eh???


----------



## varvez (17 Febbraio 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Caspita... Però tu usi la tastiera e lui è sulla panchina del Milan. Peccato perché dopo la tua incredibile analisi tecnica sono certo che saresti un allenatore formidabile.



Si, il tuo commento aggiunge molto alla discussione, complimenti


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2019)

Non so... sentire parlare di fortuna di Gattuso, che non ha avuto mezza squadra per tantissime partite, che ha avuto la controfigura del pipita, che viene attaccato dai tifosi continuamente e nonostante tutto sta al quarto posto....
poi sentito dire stasera con riferimento ad una partita preparata bene e vinto in relativa scioltezza, perdonatemi ma denota poca oggettività. 
Il cambio? Onestamente cambio che ci sta tutto, visto che a Cutrone si deve dare minutaggio (e non è una pippa) e son convinto che l'avrebbe fatto qualsiasi allenatore.

Ah, dimenticavo... Piatek, come Gigi, è un giocatore del milan, non uno che passava dà là per coincidenza. Da nessuna parte è scritto che Gattuso deve vincere le partite con tutte pippe in campo, altrimenti non è degno di essere chiamato allenatore, perché nessuno mi sembra che vada a dire ad Allegri che vince perché ha in campo CR7, Dybala...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Che gioia!

Usciamo dalla serie durissima di 5 partite per iniziare il girone di ritorno (traferte a Genova, Roma e Bergamo, in casa con Napoli e Cagliari) soli al quarto posto, con vantaggio negli scontri diretti con Roma e Atalanta.

Avrei sottoscritto con il sangue 1 mese fa.

La squadra ha sempre piú una sua identitá, dentro questo 4-5-1 di Gattuso

Il futuro pare insolitamente roseo.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non so... sentire parlare di fortuna di Gattuso, che non ha avuto mezza squadra per tantissime partite, che ha avuto la controfigura del pipita, che viene attaccato dai tifosi continuamente e nonostante tutto sta al quarto posto....
> poi sentito dire stasera con riferimento ad una partita preparata bene e vinto in relativa scioltezza, perdonatemi ma denota poca oggettività.
> Il cambio? Onestamente cambio che ci sta tutto, visto che a Cutrone si deve dare minutaggio (e non è una pippa) e son convinto che l'avrebbe fatto qualsiasi allenatore.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo... Piatek, come Gigi, è un giocatore del milan, non uno che passava dà là per caso e per coincidenza. Da nessuna parte è scritto che Gattuso deve vincere le partite con tutte pippe in campo, perché nessuno mi sembra che vada a dire ad Allegri che vince perché ha in campo CR7, Dybala...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che gioia!
> 
> Usciamo dalla serie durissima di 5 partite per iniziare il girone di ritorno (traferte a Genova, Roma e Bergamo, in casa con Napoli e Cagliari) soli al quarto posto, con vantaggio negli scontri diretti con Roma e Atalanta.
> 
> ...



fa sempre piacere leggere commenti come i vostri! Sempre e cmq forza Milan!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non so... sentire parlare di fortuna di Gattuso, che non ha avuto mezza squadra per tantissime partite, che ha avuto la controfigura del pipita, che viene attaccato dai tifosi continuamente e nonostante tutto sta al quarto posto....
> poi sentito dire stasera con riferimento ad una partita preparata bene e vinto in relativa scioltezza, perdonatemi ma denota poca oggettività.
> Il cambio? Onestamente cambio che ci sta tutto, visto che a Cutrone si deve dare minutaggio (e non è una pippa) e son convinto che l'avrebbe fatto qualsiasi allenatore.


Fino al gol di Piatek abbiamo obiettivamente subito. Ci è andata bene, abbiamo trovato un grande attaccante, un re Mida del gol: trasforma in oro tutto ciò che tocca. Il gol di Piatek è un gol di una difficoltà incredibile. Abbiamo capitalizzato le occasioni che abbiamo avuto, quindi bene così. Non mi voglio sperticare in elogi verso Gattuso, non ne vedo il motivo.


----------



## Masanijey (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non so... sentire parlare di fortuna di Gattuso, che non ha avuto mezza squadra per tantissime partite, che ha avuto la controfigura del pipita, che viene attaccato dai tifosi continuamente e nonostante tutto sta al quarto posto....
> poi sentito dire stasera con riferimento ad una partita preparata bene e vinto in relativa scioltezza, perdonatemi ma denota poca oggettività.
> Il cambio? Onestamente cambio che ci sta tutto, visto che a Cutrone si deve dare minutaggio (e non è una pippa) e son convinto che l'avrebbe fatto qualsiasi allenatore.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo... Piatek, come Gigi, è un giocatore del milan, non uno che passava dà là per coincidenza. Da nessuna parte è scritto che Gattuso deve vincere le partite con tutte pippe in campo, altrimenti non è degno di essere chiamato allenatore, perché nessuno mi sembra che vada a dire ad Allegri che vince perché ha in campo CR7, Dybala...



Grazie Marco, il tuo post è ossigeno puro! Stavo cominciando a pensare di essermi iscritto per sbaglio a interworld..


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fino al gol di Piatek abbiamo obiettivamente subito. Ci è andata bene, abbiamo trovato un grande attaccante, un re Mida del gol: trasforma in oro tutto ciò che tocca. Il gol di Piatek è un gol di una difficoltà incredibile. Abbiamo capitalizzato le occasioni che abbiamo avuto, quindi bene così. Non mi voglio sperticare in elogi verso Gattuso, non ne vedo il motivo.



Occhio, non si tratta di elogiare qualcuno, ma di non attaccare senza ragione. La partita è stata preparata bene e abbiamo sofferto in un campo dove la Juve ha preso 3 pere un paio di settimane fa, siamo rimasti uniti dopo lo svantaggio, abbiamo reagito, pareggiato, e poi fatto altri due goal, non vinto di certo a caso. Non sarà solo merito di Gattuso, è ovvio che è tutta la squadra a prendersi i complimenti stasera, ma di certo non dico bravi ai ragazzi e accuso Rino di essere un mediocre fortunato...

PS. Fino al goal di Piatek ci sono stati due goal mangiati da Kessie....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci posso ancora credere che abbiamo vinto, grandi ragazzi


----------



## Masanijey (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fino al gol di Piatek abbiamo obiettivamente subito. _*Ci è andata bene, abbiamo trovato un grande attaccante, un re Mida del gol*_: trasforma in oro tutto ciò che tocca. Il gol di Piatek è un gol di una difficoltà incredibile. Abbiamo capitalizzato le occasioni che abbiamo avuto, quindi bene così. Non mi voglio sperticare in elogi verso Gattuso, non ne vedo il motivo.



E altrettanto obiettivamente, prima del gol dell'Atalanta chi era andato più vicino al gol? E dopo il gol, quali altre occasioni da gol ha creato l'Atalanta? Perché questo non lo dici?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Occhio, non si tratta di elogiare qualcuno, ma di non attaccare senza ragione. La partita è stata preparata bene e abbiamo sofferto in un campo dove la Juve ha preso 3 pere un paio di settimane fa, siamo rimasti uniti dopo lo svantaggio, abbiamo reagito, pareggiato, e poi fatto altri due goal, non vinto di certo a caso. Non sarà solo merito di Gattuso, è ovvio che è tutta la squadra a prendersi i complimenti stasera, ma di certo non dico bravi ai ragazzi e accuso Rino di essere un mediocre fortunato...


Quando si vince tre a uno anche il resto passa in secondo piano. Riusciamo a trovare il gol mandando pochi uomini avanti, in questo senso ci sta dicendo bene. Quando l’Atalanta ha segnato l’1-0 temevo non saremmo riusciti a riprenderli perché il Milan fatica a recuperare partite in cui va sotto. Fortunatamente siamo riusciti a pareggiare grazie a una invenzione di Piatek. A Gattuso chiedo di mostrare un calcio più propositivo, facendo avanzare qualche uomo in più in avanti. Non ci potrà sempre essere Piatek a toglierci le castagne dal fuoco.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando si vince tre a uno anche il resto passa in secondo piano. Riusciamo a trovare il gol mandando pochi uomini avanti, in questo senso ci sta dicendo bene. Quando l’Atalanta ha segnato l’1-0 temevo non saremmo riusciti a riprenderli perché il Milan fatica a recuperare partite in cui va sotto. Fortunatamente siamo riusciti a pareggiare grazie a una invenzione di Piatek. A Gattuso chiedo di mostrare un calcio più propositivo, facendo avanzare qualche uomo in più in avanti. Non ci potrà sempre essere Piatek a toglierci le castagne dal fuoco.



Il calcio propositivo che chiedi è ovvio che ci debba essere, come è chiaro che Gattuso non è il miglior allenatore del mondo. Però dai, non vinci a Bergamo perché sei fortunato. Vinci a Bergamo perché ci credi, perchè resti compatto e non prendi la goleada (juventus...), perché hai una squadra. Per ora mi basta sapere che remano tutti dalla stessa parte e sinceramente non è poco visto il milan dell'ultimo decennio...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il calcio propositivo che chiedi è ovvio che ci debba essere, come è chiaro che Gattuso non è il miglior allenatore del mondo. Però dai, non vinci a Bergamo perché sei fortunato. Vinci a Bergamo perché ci credi, perchè resti compatto e non prendi la goleada (juventus...), perché hai una squadra. Per ora mi basta sapere che remano tutti dalla stessa parte e sinceramente non è poco visto il milan dell'ultimo decennio...


È inutile nascondere che la mia visione di calcio sia molto lontana da quella proposta da Gattuso. Ho capito quello che intendi, infatti a livello difensivo siamo compatti, forse pure troppo. È chiaro che in questo momento vada bene così, dobbiamo arrivare in Champions e almeno la compattezza siamo riusciti a trovarla. Il problema è che il prezzo da pagare per questa compattezza consiste nel lasciare il pallino del gioco all’avversario. Per il momento va bene così, ma raggiungere l’equilibrio in questo modo secondo me non è la cosa migliore in generale. Ci sono state fasi della partita dove non riuscivamo mai a partire in contropiede neppure.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È inutile nascondere che la mia visione di calcio sia molto lontana da quella proposta da Gattuso. Ho capito quello che intendi, infatti a livello difensivo siamo compatti, forse pure troppo. È chiaro che in questo momento vada bene così, dobbiamo arrivare in Champions e almeno la compattezza siamo riusciti a trovarla. Il problema è che il prezzo da pagare per questa compattezza consiste nel lasciare il pallino del gioco all’avversario. Per il momento va bene così, ma raggiungere l’equilibrio in questo modo secondo me non è la cosa migliore in generale. Ci sono state fasi della partita dove non riuscivamo mai a partire in contropiede neppure.



Putroppo Gattuso ha dei limiti evidenti in fase di costruzione. Onestamente però ti dirò che lo vedo parecchio migliorato (ricordate la fase in cui faceva i passaggini in difesa e sistematicamente prendevamo goal?), sta cambiando anche lui, sebbene lentamente. Resta da vedere quanto potrà migliorare e se potrà diventare un allenatore top. Sinceramente, da cuore rossonero, ci spero, ma al momento mi sembra solo il traghettatore perfetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Febbraio 2019)

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 6,5
Romagnoli 5,5
Musacchio 6
Rodriguez 5,5
Bakayoko 7
Kessie 5 
Paquetà 7
Suso 5,5
Piatek 9
Calhanoglu 7,5

Cutrone 6
Castillejo 6
Laxalt s.v.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Febbraio 2019)

Questa partita ha del paranormale... ha fatto gol Calhanoglu... abbiamo fatto gol di testa... abbiamo fatto gol su calcio piazzato... è accaduto davvero tutto ciò?


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto come é stata la partita non sto esponendo nulla...se il msg era scritto male, ero in macchina e lo scritto al volo dopo aver sentito la notizia alla radio...non ho idea di come sia nato sto risultato e volevo sapere qlc impressione...


Scusa ho interpretato male. Colpa mia


----------



## Manue (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È inutile nascondere che la mia visione di calcio sia molto lontana da quella proposta da Gattuso. Ho capito quello che intendi, infatti a livello difensivo siamo compatti, forse pure troppo. È chiaro che in questo momento vada bene così, dobbiamo arrivare in Champions e almeno la compattezza siamo riusciti a trovarla. Il problema è che il prezzo da pagare per questa compattezza consiste nel lasciare il pallino del gioco all’avversario. Per il momento va bene così, ma raggiungere l’equilibrio in questo modo secondo me non è la cosa migliore in generale. Ci sono state fasi della partita dove non riuscivamo mai a partire in contropiede neppure.



La penso come te,
però devo dare merito che da qualche partita vedo una squadra più coraggiosa,
quello che pensavo l’ha confermato ieri Maldini, Gattuso ascolta. 
Gli hanno sottolineato che non puoi giocare come fino a qualche partita fa e ora piano piano lo sta capendo ed applicando,
i primi 20’ di ieri abbiamo giocato noi mantenendo il pallino, mangiando 2 gol, poi sono usciti loro, questo per dirti che andare a Bergamo e tenere il pallino ad inizio gara, è sinonimo di approccio corretto 

Io credo che se lui davvero sta crescendo e cambiando, qualcosa di buono si può fare...
Solo il tempo ce lo dirà


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Unico appuntu su Gattuso per ieri, ha tolto Piatek troppo presto.
Ho capito che non vuole demoralizzare Cutrone e sarà importante trovarlo pronto quando necessario, però avrei aspettato almeno altri 10 minuti.
Il polacco anche con i lanci lunghi riusciva a mettere più in difficoltà la difesa avversaria, Patrick invece avrebbe avuto più bisogno di sostegno, lasciarlo solo a ricevere palle alte lanciate da 50 metri significa perdere palla.

Per fortuna è andata bene, però senza il super goal di Piatek a fine primo tempo sarebbe stata molto dura.
Il nostro primo tempo è stato abbastanza brutto, sicuramente anche per l'Atalanta che è in gran forma.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Unico appuntu su Gattuso per ieri, ha tolto Piatek troppo presto.
> Ho capito che non vuole demoralizzare Cutrone e sarà importante trovarlo pronto quando necessario, però avrei aspettato almeno altri 10 minuti.
> Il polacco anche con i lanci lunghi riusciva a mettere più in difficoltà la difesa avversaria, Patrick invece avrebbe avuto più bisogno di sostegno, lasciarlo solo a ricevere palle alte lanciate da 50 metri significa perdere palla.
> 
> ...



Stessa opinione, ma per un diverso motivo. Ero sicuro che Cutrone non avrebbe segnato ieri, la partita era tutta in difesa e Cutrone gioca diversamente. Dargli troppi minuti rischia di pesargli addosso quando giochi sempre mezz'ora e non segni. Era meglio aspettare una decina di minuti, lasciare Piatek ancora un pò e ridurre il minutaggio a Cutrone. Se giochi venti minuti nessuno, neanche tu, ti aspetti di segnare...
Ho davvero paura che il ragazzo si perda di testa... è molto, molto, molto difficile per lui...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È inutile nascondere che la mia visione di calcio sia molto lontana da quella proposta da Gattuso. Ho capito quello che intendi, infatti a livello difensivo siamo compatti, forse pure troppo. È chiaro che in questo momento vada bene così, dobbiamo arrivare in Champions e almeno la compattezza siamo riusciti a trovarla. *Il problema è che il prezzo da pagare per questa compattezza consiste nel lasciare il pallino del gioco all’avversario.* Per il momento va bene così, ma raggiungere l’equilibrio in questo modo secondo me non è la cosa migliore in generale. Ci sono state fasi della partita dove non riuscivamo mai a partire in contropiede neppure.



Va anche detto che i nerazzurri (entrambe cioè Atalanta e Inter) sono la 2 squadre in A con + possesso palla..
Alias il pallino del gioco sarebbe nelle loro mani... MA:
Inter ha un possesso sterile con poco gioco e tanto fisico 
Atalanta fa spettacolo e attacca con tutti 

come fai a pensare di andare la a viso aperto? la perdevi 
cioè Ilicic faceva quello che voleva contro 3/4 dei nostri eh...

che poi le occasioni da goal non sono state poche 
anzi sicuramente + dell'Atalanta che dopo il goal fatto
tirava solo da fuori area


----------



## Goro (17 Febbraio 2019)

Ieri ha vinto Gattuso, se è uscita fuori persino la balistica di Chalanoglu vuol dire che non ce ne era per nessuno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che i nerazzurri (entrambe cioè Atalanta e Inter) sono la 2 squadre in A con + possesso palla..
> Alias il pallino del gioco sarebbe nelle loro mani... MA:
> Inter ha un possesso sterile con poco gioco e tanto fisico
> Atalanta fa spettacolo e attacca con tutti
> ...


Come ho detto prima l’idea di calcio di Gattuso è molto lontana dalla mia. Lui ha un tipo di calcio molto difensivo, è convinto che l’equilibrio si trovi solo difendendosi in quel modo, ma ripeto che per me il Milan può giocare benissimo in altri modi. In questo momento però metto in secondo piano queste richieste, perché a stagione in corso non conviene stravolgere il modo di giocare di una squadra e quindi diciamo che va bene così. Però portare più uomini avanti quando sei in possesso puoi farlo. Ieri dopo il gol subito la squadra non sapeva cosa fare con la palla, i centrocampisti hanno il diktat di avanzare poco, nella trequarti avversaria non si fa mai densità perché si teme troppo il contropiede.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> La penso come te,
> però devo dare merito che da qualche partita vedo una squadra più coraggiosa,
> quello che pensavo l’ha confermato ieri Maldini, Gattuso ascolta.
> Gli hanno sottolineato che non puoi giocare come fino a qualche partita fa e ora piano piano lo sta capendo ed applicando,
> ...


Su Gattuso ho idea che abbia la sua concezione di calcio ed è molto complicato schiodarlo da lì. Maldini ha ammesso i confronti con Gattuso, segno che le richieste di un calcio più propositivo e meno timoroso erano tutt’altro che boutade giornalistiche. Però ripeto: da Gattuso difficilmente vedrai una evoluzione verso un calcio più aggressivo, più propositivo. L’approccio rinunciatario fa parte del suo modo di vedere il calcio, non è qualcosa che cambi dall’oggi al domani o da una stagione all’altra.


----------



## odasensei (17 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria inaspettata ieri ma meritatissima
Ancora una volta dimostriamo una solidità difensiva impressionante, il primo tempo abbiamo faticato solo perchè Ilicic era on fire e gli riusciva tutto (con un Rodriguez anche imbarazzante in certi momenti) ma per il resto abbiamo annullato molto bene gli altri
Poi vabbè abbiamo Piatek  mamma mia che spettacolo 
Contento per Calha, il gol lo meritava, intesa con Paquetà sempre più convincente e importante, ora a sinistra sviluppiamo molto meglio l'azione nonostante un Rodriguez nullo in attacco...dall'altra parte invece siamo imbarazzanti  Suso ora tocca meno palloni rispetto a prima dell'arrivo di Paquetà ed incide molto meno, sia in termini di giocata individuale che di sviluppo corale dell'azione mentre Kessie con i piedi è troppo limitato (non solo nelle conclusioni ma anche negli appoggi ai compagni), vabbè


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Febbraio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ieri ha vinto Gattuso, se è uscita fuori persino la balistica di Chalanoglu vuol dire che non ce ne era per nessuno



Ieri si è toccato con mano il lavoro di Rino 

Tutto perfetto, a parte Suso fuori condizione hanno giocato come leoni, anche chi è entrato nel secondo tempo. Solo applausi, il gruppo c'è.
Parlare del fenomeno Piatek è scontatissimo, quindi note di merito anche per Paquetà e Calabria.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ieri si è toccato con mano il lavoro di Rino
> 
> Tutto perfetto, a parte Suso fuori condizione hanno giocato come leoni, anche chi è entrato nel secondo tempo. Solo applausi, il gruppo c'è.
> Parlare del fenomeno Piatek è scontatissimo, quindi note di merito anche per Paquetà e Calabria.


A me Calabria non è piaciuto, si è fatto uccellare diverse volte in fascia. Meglio invece Kessié e ovviamente Calhanoglu, era ora. Forse comincia a ricordarsi come si tira.


----------



## 1972 (17 Febbraio 2019)

non voglio sminuire la vittoria di ieri ma ho l'impressione che si e' pompata la squadra bergamasca piu' del dovuto. in casa hanno perso con cagliari sampedoria napoli milan e pareggiato con juve e roma. hanno vinto solo con contro i lotitiani e le melme. le prox tre so fondamentali, vedremo......


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria bellissima! Sono molto contento per i ragazzi ma sopratutto per Rino e Calhanoglu.

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 6
Musacchio 7
Romagnoli 7
RR 6
Kessiè 6
Bakayoko 7
Paquetá 7
Suso 5
Calhanoglu 7
Piatek 8


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta nel primo tempo ci ha massacrato, ma abbiamo limitato i danni. piatek li ha uccisi con quel gol. ma non potrà fare sempre sti gol sensazionali.
> 
> sul sostituto di gattuso mi trovi d'accordo. a me non piace perchè non si adatta, non cambia. però non saprei chi mettere al suo posto, a me piace un profilo alla jardim.
> comunque i suoi limiti, che adesso passano sotto traccia, tornernanno fuori appena cala la forma



Ora la squadra è in forma, ha più giocatori a disposizione e riesce ad ottenere buoni risultati. E' stato ancora più bravo a dicembre a tenere in piedi la baracca con abate e zapata centrali e calabria mezz'ala. Lì potevamo perdere il treno e invece siamo rimasti attaccati. Fossimo stati l'inter di turno, addio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ora la squadra è in forma, ha più giocatori a disposizione e riesce ad ottenere buoni risultati. E' stato ancora più bravo a dicembre a tenere in piedi la baracca con abate e zapata centrali e calabria mezz'ala. Lì potevamo perdere il treno e invece siamo rimasti attaccati. Fossimo stati l'inter di turno, addio.



li il treno lo abbiamo perso per la fuga perchè pochissimi punti contro delle squadracce hanno fatto rientrare le romane purtroppo. non di certo per colpa di abate e zapata che hanno fatto bene. spero non ricapiti un calo di forma perchè stavolta ci passano e non li becchiamo più


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] Nel primo tempo ci ha massacrato ? ma che partita hai visto ? 

1 tiro in porta ( nello specchio ) e 1 gol. Noi con quell asino di Kessie potevamo essere avanti di 2 gol. Poi è girato tutto bene e con il gol del pistolero la partita è cambiata ma sentir dire che nel primo tempo siamo stati massacrati con possesso palla a favore del Milan tiri in porta a favore del Milan e tiri verso la porta a favore del Milan è malafede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] Nel primo tempo ci ha massacrato ? ma che partita hai visto ?
> 
> 1 tiro in porta ( nello specchio ) e 1 gol. Noi con quell asino di Kessie potevamo essere avanti di 2 gol. Poi è girato tutto bene e con il gol del pistolero la partita è cambiata ma sentir dire che nel primo tempo siamo stati massacrati con possesso palla a favore del Milan tiri in porta a favore del Milan e tiri verso la porta a favore del Milan è malafede.



ascolta, io ho visto atalanta milan e dal 10° fino al gol la sensazione di poterlo prendere ogni secondo c'è stata, ed infatti poi è arrivato. non siamo usciti dalla nostra metà campo per più di mezz'ora. se poi al tiro ci sono arrivati solo 1 volta non c'entra niente.
non venirmi a dire che abbiamo dominato tutta la partita per favore.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta, io ho visto atalanta milan e dal 10° fino al gol la sensazione di poterlo prendere ogni secondo c'è stata, ed infatti poi è arrivato. non siamo usciti dalla nostra metà campo per più di mezz'ora. se poi al tiro ci sono arrivati solo 1 volta non c'entra niente.
> non venirmi a dire che abbiamo dominato tutta la partita per favore.



Gattuso ha detto che il milan non ha giocato bene il primo tempo esclusi i primi 15 minuti e sono d'accordo con lui. Ma NON ci hanno massacrato. Dire che una squadra che ha segnato 13 gol in cinque partite con le prime 4 dell'anno scorso (5 alla Juve in due partite) e ci ha fatto 1 tiro in 45' ci ha massacrato vuol dire stravolgere la realtà per veder confermate le proprie idee a tutti i costi.
Dire che nel primo tempo siamo stati superiori noi altrettanto. Ma fatto sta che in soldoni non hanno avuto occasioni e il merito è stata una grande attenzione e concentrazione da parte nostra. Aggiungo che 'tenere' (tenere, non subire) una squadra fisica facendola stancare e piegandola alla distanza è una tecnica che può essere vincente, e lo è stata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha detto che il milan non ha giocato bene il primo tempo esclusi i primi 15 minuti e sono d'accordo con lui. Ma NON ci hanno massacrato. Dire che una squadra che ha segnato 13 gol in cinque partite con le prime 4 dell'anno scorso (5 alla Juve in due partite) e ci ha fatto 1 tiro in 45' ci ha massacrato vuol dire *stravolgere la realtà per veder confermate le proprie idee a tutti i costi.*
> Dire che nel primo tempo siamo stati superiori noi altrettanto. Ma fatto sta che in soldoni non hanno avuto occasioni e il merito è stata una grande attenzione e concentrazione da parte nostra. Aggiungo che 'tenere' (tenere, non subire) una squadra fisica facendola stancare e piegandola alla distanza è una tecnica che può essere vincente, e lo è stata.



e quali sarebbero le mie idee? dar contro a gattuso? no siete fuori strada ragazzi... forse ho esagerato col termine massacrato ma io l'ho vista così.
se gattuso ha detto "non giocato bene" e io "massacrato" entrambi forse abbiamo esagerato un po'

sul fatto della tattica vincente, hai pienamente ragione. ma non riuscire ad uscire dalla metà campo non rientra nelle mie tattiche predilette.

mi pare che troppa gente viaggi un po' troppo di entusiasmo, perchè se la metti sui dati anche il milan ha fatto 3 tiri e 3 gol.


----------



## Dieg (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi pare che troppa gente viaggi un po' troppo di entusiasmo, perchè se la metti sui dati anche il milan ha fatto 3 tiri e 3 gol.


E cosa dovrebbe frenare gli entusiasmi in tutto ciò? A volte si fa gol al primo tentativo e non serve riprovarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero le mie idee? dar contro a gattuso? no siete fuori strada ragazzi... forse ho esagerato col termine massacrato ma io l'ho vista così.
> se gattuso ha detto "non giocato bene" e io "massacrato" entrambi forse abbiamo esagerato un po'
> 
> sul fatto della tattica vincente, hai pienamente ragione. ma non riuscire ad uscire dalla metà campo non rientra nelle mie tattiche predilette.
> ...



Voi dimenticate tutti da dove veniamo. Noi arriviamo da anni bui dove andare a Bergamo e prendere solo 2 gol era un lusso. 

Noi arriviamo da anni dove una prestazione come quella di Sabato era UTOPIA. 

Che poi Gattuso non sia il nostro allenatore da calcio Champagne e divertimento bailado lo sanno anche i sassi ma noi OGGI siamo un milan operaio. 

Ed è esattamente quello che ci serve per arrivare al quarto posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero le mie idee? dar contro a gattuso? no siete fuori strada ragazzi... forse ho esagerato col termine massacrato ma io l'ho vista così.
> se gattuso ha detto "non giocato bene" e io "massacrato" entrambi forse abbiamo esagerato un po'
> 
> sul fatto della tattica vincente, hai pienamente ragione. ma non riuscire ad uscire dalla metà campo non rientra nelle mie tattiche predilette.
> ...



Per dare giusta prospettiva alla vittoria di Bergamo guarda lo score dell'Atalanta in casa e quali risultati hanno ottenuto a Bergamo Inter Juventus e Roma.
Era una partita da giocare in quel modo, tra l'altro come avevo scritto alla vigilia, è stata preparata perfettamente e interpretata in modo magistrale dai giocatori.
L'Atalanta di Gasperini ha tanti pregi ma anche evidenti difetti e noi li abbiamo saputi mettere in evidenza tutti, a differenza di tante altre squadre che a Bergamo ci hanno lasciato le penne.
Adesso siamo in forma e le gambe mulinano, abbiamo anche fortuna, però dal punto di vista tattico direi che la superiorità nostra è stata netta, sul piano dell'amalgama di squadra e degli automatismi delle catene soprattutto.
Abbiamo grande solidità e equilibrio, soprattutto nella zona centrale, sappiamo adattarci alle pieghe della partita, nei momenti di abbassamento della tensione veniamo bene fuori con le nostre qualità in particolare quando riusciamo a distendere le mezzali in verticale. Insomma siamo decisamente una squadra matura adesso. Speriamo che questo stato duri.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Sarebbe bello metterci dentro anche il secondo tempo e non solo il primo


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voi dimenticate tutti da dove veniamo. Noi arriviamo da anni bui dove andare a Bergamo e prendere solo 2 gol era un lusso.
> 
> Noi arriviamo da anni dove una prestazione come quella di Sabato era UTOPIA.
> 
> ...



ma cosa c'entra sta solita predica?? sono d'accordo. ma allora??

ma poi chi parlava di gattuso? dicendo che il primo tempo il milan ha giocato male ecco i gattusiani sfegatati che se ne escono..

dai ragazzi siete permalosi come le corna delle lumache , siete invasati con sto gattuso sia voi che i criticoni dall'altra parte che si esaltano per gente come giampaolo o rudy zerbi o o schifezze simili.

io ho sempre detto che gattuso non mi piace ma che non saprei con chi cambiarlo adesso. e lo continuo a pensare. esaltarsi per questo allenatore e pazzia però.

per il 4o posto serviva piatek, altro che gattuso. gattuso è una figura da milan ma non ha portato niente.

sembra che siamo diventati il real per aver vinto con l'atalanta


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quali sarebbero le mie idee? dar contro a gattuso? no siete fuori strada ragazzi... forse ho esagerato col termine massacrato ma io l'ho vista così.
> se gattuso ha detto "non giocato bene" e io "massacrato" entrambi forse abbiamo esagerato un po'
> 
> sul fatto della tattica vincente, hai pienamente ragione. ma non riuscire ad uscire dalla metà campo non rientra nelle mie tattiche predilette.
> ...



difatti posta in questi termini va già meglio. non ho detto che li abbiamo massacrati. Anzi direi che abbiamo fatto tre gol 'casuali' o per lo meno 'non da manovra' (il primo invenzione di Piatek, secondo rinvio sfortunato di Palomino, terzo su calcio d'angolo). 

Però questo è quanto. Loro avevano dalla loro la fisicità, noi la tecnica. Ce la siamo giocata con gli strumenti a disposizione. E in tutti e tre i gol 'casuali' difatti c'è una forte componente di tecnica individuale.

Sul discorso che a dicembre avremmo dovuto allungare e abbiamo perso una occasione, vale solo se guardi il calendario.
Dimentichi che guarda caso l'unica partita persa (con la Fiorentina) abbiamo giocato senza centrali titolari e con Mauri e Bertolacci a centrocampo. a un certo punto anche con calabria mezz'ala. Non si vince perchè ci chiamiamo milan e basta ,occorre avere anche uomini decenti da mettere in campo.


----------



## Capitan T (18 Febbraio 2019)

Rileggendo i commenti della partita si può avere una visione completa di come funziona il tifo, impressionante! Ragazzi..forse dovreste solo tifare


----------



## Dieg (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai ragazzi siete permalosi come le corna delle lumache , *siete invasati con sto gattuso* sia voi che i criticoni dall'altra parte che si esaltano per gente come giampaolo o rudy zerbi o o schifezze simili.
> 
> io ho sempre detto che gattuso non mi piace ma che non saprei con chi cambiarlo adesso. e lo continuo a pensare. *esaltarsi per questo allenatore e pazzia però.*
> 
> ...



Faziosità a palate. Prova a basare le tue affermazioni sui fatti, invece di sparare iperboli.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> difatti posta in questi termini va già meglio. non ho detto che li abbiamo massacrati. Anzi direi che abbiamo fatto tre gol 'casuali' o per lo meno 'non da manovra' (il primo invenzione di Piatek, secondo rinvio sfortunato di Palomino, terzo su calcio d'angolo).
> 
> Però questo è quanto. Loro avevano dalla loro la fisicità, noi la tecnica. Ce la siamo giocata con gli strumenti a disposizione. E in tutti e tre i gol 'casuali' difatti c'è una forte componente di tecnica individuale.
> 
> ...



Sacrosanto. Inoltre a dicembre abbiamo giocato quel ciclo di partite ogni tre giorni con una rosa di 16 giocatori. Inutile piangerci sopra, ma ancora peggio non considerare la situazione.
Non è un caso che adesso che stiamo recuperando via via i pezzi i risultati e le prestazioni siano di ben altro spessore.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra sta solita predica?? sono d'accordo. ma allora??
> 
> ma poi chi parlava di gattuso? dicendo che il primo tempo il milan ha giocato male ecco i gattusiani sfegatati che se ne escono..
> 
> ...



Ma lascia stare Gattuso... siamo in serie positiva da 8 partite... roba che non succedeva da una vita... goditela.


----------



## Dieg (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare Gattuso... siamo in serie positiva da 8 partite... roba che non succedeva da una vita... goditela.



No, dall'anno scorso (con Gattuso ).


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per dare giusta prospettiva alla vittoria di Bergamo guarda lo score dell'Atalanta in casa e quali risultati hanno ottenuto a Bergamo Inter Juventus e Roma.
> Era una partita da giocare in quel modo, tra l'altro come avevo scritto alla vigilia, è stata preparata perfettamente e interpretata in modo magistrale dai giocatori.
> L'Atalanta di Gasperini ha tanti pregi ma anche evidenti difetti e noi li abbiamo saputi mettere in evidenza tutti, a differenza di tante altre squadre che a Bergamo ci hanno lasciato le penne.
> Adesso siamo in forma e le gambe mulinano, abbiamo anche fortuna, però dal punto di vista tattico direi che la superiorità nostra è stata netta, sul piano dell'amalgama di squadra e degli automatismi delle catene soprattutto.
> Abbiamo grande solidità e equilibrio, soprattutto nella zona centrale, sappiamo adattarci alle pieghe della partita, nei momenti di abbassamento della tensione veniamo bene fuori con le nostre qualità in particolare quando riusciamo a distendere le mezzali in verticale. Insomma siamo decisamente una squadra matura adesso. Speriamo che questo stato duri.



guarda sono d'accordo infatti ho anche detto che gattuso ha fatto bene sabato, ha cannato solo il cambio di piatek che per me deve rimanere in campo.
abbiamo grande solidità ma non così tanto equilibrio, io non posso vedere una squadra che per 35 minuti non riesce a passare la metà campo. li eravamo in difficoltà. ci sta, ma non la facciama passare come una passeggiata... come hai detto tu giustamente abbiamo anche avuto culo. come a roma dove però abbiamo fatto molto peggio.

sta vittoria mi ha fatto godere tutto il weekend, lo so che era tosta da vincere, ma rimane una partita.

adesso c'è da portare a casa un sacco di punti nelle prossime 3.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> difatti posta in questi termini va già meglio. non ho detto che li abbiamo massacrati. Anzi direi che abbiamo fatto tre gol 'casuali' o per lo meno 'non da manovra' (il primo invenzione di Piatek, secondo rinvio sfortunato di Palomino, terzo su calcio d'angolo).
> 
> Però questo è quanto. Loro avevano dalla loro la fisicità, noi la tecnica. Ce la siamo giocata con gli strumenti a disposizione. E in tutti e tre i gol 'casuali' difatti c'è una forte componente di tecnica individuale.
> 
> ...



con la fiorentina non la conto neanche, avevam tutti fuori. intendevo le altre 3 facili




Dieg ha scritto:


> Faziosità a palate. Prova a basare le tue affermazioni sui fatti, invece di sparare iperboli.



bah.........




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto. Inoltre a dicembre abbiamo giocato quel ciclo di partite ogni tre giorni con una rosa di 16 giocatori. Inutile piangerci sopra, ma ancora peggio non considerare la situazione.
> Non è un caso che adesso che stiamo recuperando via via i pezzi i risultati e le prestazioni siano di ben altro spessore.



non sono i pezzi, sono piatek e paqueta. la squadra è la stessa.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia stare Gattuso... siamo in serie positiva da 8 partite... roba che non succedeva da una vita... goditela.



bah........ anche per te  torna indietro e guarda chi è che ha tirato fuori gattuso.
goditela poi? ragazzi vedete i fantasmi lasciatevelo dire


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con la fiorentina non la conto neanche, avevam tutti fuori. intendevo le altre 3 facili
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche Musacchio e Romagnoli, tra gli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Musacchio e Romagnoli, tra gli altri.



a parte che preferisco zapata a musacchio, ma comunque è vero.
ma sono stati sostituiti bene, non mi attaccherei alle assenze di questi 2. però riconosco che in questo caso la penso diversamente da quasi tutti


----------



## davoreb (18 Febbraio 2019)

Abbiamo fatto un ottima partita, la squadra sembra avere trovato una quadra. Ora speriamo di recuperare Suso al meglio.

Con nove punti nelle prossime tre probabilmente arriveremo al derby in scia di sorpasso.


----------



## Route66 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Ho visto ora gli highlights della partita...ma i due cioccolatini che Suso ha offerto a Kessie sballati clamorosamente?!
Kessie a ripetizione dal pistolero x tutta la settimana!!


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono imbucato in curva Morosini di fianco al settore ospiti in mezzo al nemico...goduria tripla!!! Il pistolero da vicino è ancor più impressionante. Paquetà altro talento mostruoso. 

Nota di merito a Ilicic, ragazzi se questo avesse avuto un pò più voglia di sudare nella vita sarebbe stato un fenomeno vero, classe pura. Comunque sia stiamo pian piano guadagnando in solidità e consapevolezza, questo è fondamentale e ci porterà a raggiungere i nostri obiettivi, i ragazzi non hanno più paura e giocano sereni. Poi vabè c'è il nostro capitano che studia anche lui da fenomeno vero. Grande trasferta in definitiva!


----------



## PM3 (18 Febbraio 2019)

Grande partita da squadra. 
Cinici e letali.
Avanti così per altre 14 battaglie!
Forza Milan!


----------

